# ✿  DICTIONNAIRES BILINGUES en ligne/ DICCIONARIOS BILINGÜES en línea



## Gévy

Buenos días, bonjour,

A fin de mejorar nuestro foro les proponemos este hilo en el que encontrarán los diccionarios disponibles en la red.


Afin d'améliorer notre forum nous vous proposons ce fil dans lequel vous trouverez les dictionnaires disponibles sur la toile.

*abril de 2021
Desgraciadamente al cabo de 14 años muchos enlaces ya no funcionan.
Los revisamos una vez pero siguen desapareciendo y no hay modo..
Gracias por su comprensión



Malheureusement au bout de 14 ans beaucoup de liens ne marchent plus
Nous les avons réactualisés une fois mais ils continuent à disparaître et nous ne pouvons pas suivre !
Merci de votre compréhension

Paquita*

___________________________________

VER EN EL SIGUIENTE MENSAJE LA LISTA DE LOS DICCIONARIOS
VOIR SUR LE MESSAGE SUIVANT LA LISTE DES DICTIONNAIRES
___________________________________


----------



## Gévy

*DICTIONNAIRES BILINGUES / DICCIONARIOS BILINGÜES*​ 

*GÉNÉRAUX / GENERALES*

​
*SPÉCIALISÉS / ESPECIALIZADOS :  A>L*​*SPÉCIALISÉS / ESPECIALIZADOS : M>Z*​*GRAMMAIRES ET AUTRES PAGES UTILES / GRAMÁTICAS Y OTRAS PÁGINAS DE INTERÉS*​ 
 -------------------------------------------------------------
*Autres dictionnaires / Otros diccionarios*

*DICTIONNAIRES FRANÇAIS*GÉNÉRAUX

LE FRANÇAIS DE LA FRANCOPHONIE​SPÉCIALISÉS​GRAMMAIRES​AUTRES PAGES UTLES  I
AUTRES PAGES UTILES II


et tous ces liens donnés dans le forum  Français seulement : 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=378224
​*DICCIONARIOS ESPAÑOLES*GENERALES​VARIANTES REGIONALES Y NACIONALES​ESPECIALIZADOS : A>L
ESPECIALIZADOS : M>Z​GRAMÁTICAS Y OTRAS PÁGINAS DE INTERÉS 

- emplois de ser et estar
- emplois de por et para
​-------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## Gévy

*DICTIONNAIRES BILINGUES / DICCIONARIOS BILINGÜES*

​*GÉNÉRAUX BILINGUES / GENERALES BILINGÜES*

http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/a (*ES-FR*)
http://www.wordreference.com/fres/a (*FR-ES*)
https://www.ac-aix-marseille.fr/pedagogie/jcms/c_137828/fr/arcdico (FR => ES, uniquement)
http://www.eudict.com/index.php
http://fr.bab.la/#(21 combinaciones de idiomas posibles)
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/francais-espagnol/dont (Collins *FR-ES / ES-FR*.. Las traducciones que aparecen en el Reverso, son del Collins))
http://www.larousse.com/es/dictionnaires/espagnol 
http://dictionary.sensagent.com/a/es-fr/
http://ultralingua.com/onlinedictionary/
http://www.woxikon.es/ (traduction, synonymes...)
http://www.elpais.com/diccionarios/castellano/burro (El País, con definición en español y traducción ES-FR-EN)
http://www.babylon.com/dictionary/32097/Français_Español_Dictionnaire_
http://btb.termiumplus.gc.ca/tpv2alpha/alpha-fra.html?lang=fra (ES-FR-EN )
http://fr.pons.eu/ (multilingüe)


*Pour les enfants / Para los niños (multilingüe y con dibujos)*

http://www.logosdictionary.org/childrendictionary.php?action=result&code=1707677&lang=FR 
*
Langue classique / Lengua clásica*



http://books.google.fr/books?id=qfV...ce=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false (*César OUDIN, Trésor des deux langues françoise et espagnole / Tesoro de las dos lenguas francés y español*)
 
*Techniques tous domaines / Técnicos campos variados*

IATE (Multilingue UE / Multilingüe UE)
http://www.cilf.org/bt.fr.html ( multilingue avec définition en français/ multilingüe con definición en francés . - *Sciences sociales, Industrie, Astronomie, Histoire-Géo. Agraire, Génétique, Géomorphologie, Aménagement de l'espace, Environnement, Hydrologie, Photographie, Spatiologie, Composants, Routes, Droit, Tabac, Forestier, Administration, Commercial, Agrométéorologie, Océan, Agriculture*)
http://europa.eu/eurovoc/sg/sga_doc/eurovoc_dif!SERVEUR/menu!prod!MENU?langue=FR 

http://www.termsciences.fr/-/Index/Explorer/Alphabet/ Terminologie scientifique multidisciplinaire / Terminología científica multidisciplinaria FR-ES-EN)

*Traductor automático del Larousse: *


http://www.reverso.net/text_translation.aspx?lang=FR (Reverso)
http://translate.google.com/?hl=fr (Google)
http://tr.voila.fr/ (Voila)
http://www.lexilogos.com/traduction_multilingue.htm (Lexilogos)


----------



## Gévy

*DICTIONNAIRES BILINGUES / DICCIONARIOS BILINGÜES ESPECIALIZADOS*

*A*
Aéroports/ Aeropuertos *>> Transports*
Agriculture/Agricultura

*AL*
*A*liments/*A*limentos

*AR*
*A*rchitecture et *C*onstruction/*A*rquitectura et *C*onstrucción
*A*rchéologie/*A*rqueología
*A*rgot et langage familier / Argot y lenguaje coloquial
Armée* /* Ejército *>> Institutions*, *Militaire*

*ART*
*A*rt et *A*rtisanat / *A*rte y *A*rtesanía
*A*stronomie/*A*stronomía
*A*ssurances et *R*isques/*S*eguros y *R*iesgos
Aves *>>* *Faune*

*B*
Bateaux/Barcos >> Marine
*B*ibliothèque,* D*ocumentación/*B*iblioteca; *D*ocumentación
*B*iologie/* B*iología
*B*ricolage / *B*ricolaje Ver tambien >> *T*echnique-*T*echnologie

*C *
Casa >> *Maison*, *Architecture*, *Construction*
Chaussure/Calzado *>>* *vêtements*
Céramique/Cerámica *>>* *Matériaux*
Chasse/Caza >> *Loisirs*
*C*inéma*, P*hotographie,* V*idéo/*C*ine,* F*otografía,* V*ídeo
*C*ode* I*nternational de* S*ignaux/*C*ódigo* I*nternacional de* S*eñales
Coiffure / Peluquería
*C*ommerce /*C*omercio 
*C*ommerce électronique/*C*omercio electrónico *>>* *Web*
*C*omptabilité/*C*ontabilidad; 
*C*onférences / *C*onferencias
*C*onstruction / *C*onstrucción *>>Architecture*
Couture / Costura *>> Vêtements*
*C*orps humain et animal*/ C*uerpo humano y animal
*C*orreos => *P*oste
 Cyclisme/Ciclismo *>>* *Sports*

*D*
Deportes *>>* *Sports*
*D*roit/*D*erecho
*D*rogues/*D*rogas

*E*
*É*conomie/*E*conomía

*ED*
Édition/Edición *>> **Livres *
Ejército >> *Militair*e
*É*lectrotecnique/*E*lectrotecnia
*É*nergie/*E*nergía
*E*nseignement/*E*nseñanza
Estadísticas *>> Mathémátiques*
*E*xpressions/*E*xpresiones

*F*
*F*amille et *G*énéalogie /* F*amilia y *G*enealogía
*F*aune/*F*auna
Física *>> Physique-chimie*
Filatelia *>>* *Philatélie*
Finances / Finanzas >> Économie / Economía
*F*lore/*F*lora
Fotografía *>> **Cinéma*

*G-H*
*G*az-Huile / *G*as - Aceite
Géneálogie/Genealogía *>> Famille**
G*énétique/ *G*énética
*G*éographie/* G*eografía
*G*éologie/*G*eología
*G*éomatique/*G*eomática
*G*estion et *M*arketing/*G*estión y *M*arketing
*H*istoire/*H*istoria 
*H*ôtellerie/*H*ostelería > Ver también *Aliments > Gastronomía*

*I-J-K-L*
*I*nformatique/*I*nformática *>>Web *
*I*ndustrie */ I*ndustria
*I*nfrastructures / *I*nfraestructuras
*I*nstitutions */I*nstituciones 
Jeux / Juegos > *Loisirs / Ocio*
*L*angues et Littérature/* L*enguas y Literatura
*L*ivres/*L*ibros
*L*oisirs / *O*cio



*Suite / Continuación*​


----------



## Gévy

*DICTIONNAIRES BILINGUES / DICCIONARIOS BILINGÜES ESPECIALIZADOS*

*M* 
*M*achines-Outils*/M*aquinaria y Herramientas
*M*aison / *C*asa >> aussi *Architecture*, *Construction*
*M*arine/Naútica

*MAT*
*M*athématiques et Statistiques/ *M*atemáticas y Estadísticas

*ME*
*M*écanique Auto-moto/*M*ecánica Coche-moto

*MED*
*M*édecine/*M*edicina

*MET 1*
*M*étaux et *M*atériaux / *M*etales* y M*ateriales

*MET 2*
*M*étiers / *O*ficios
Météo / Meteo >> *Nature / Naturaleza*
*M*eubles / *M*uebles
*M*ilitaire / *M*ilitar >> también en  *Institutions*
*M*usique/*M*úsica


*N *
*N*ature-environnement/*N*aturaleza-medioambiente

*O-P *
Ocio >> *Loisirs*
Oficios >> *Métiers*
Oiseaux *>>* *Faune*
*O*NG* /O*NG*
O*ptique / *Ó*ptica
*O*rientation scolaire et professionnelle/*O*rientación escolar y profesional
Pêche/Pesca >> *Loisirs*. También >> *Marine*
*P*hilatélie et numismatique / *F*ilatelia y numismática
*P*hysique-chimie/*F*ísica-química 
Photographie *>> Cinéma *
Politique et syndicalisme *>> Sociologie
P*oste / Correos
*P*rononciation/*P*ronunciación
*P*roverbes/*P*roverbios
*P*sychologie-Psychanalyse/*S*icología-Sicoanálisis
*P*ublicité/*P*ublicidad
Punto *>> Vêtements*

*Q-R *
*R*eligions
Risques/Riesgos *>> Assurances et Risques*

*S*
*S*écurité Sociale/*S*eguridad social
Seguros >> *Assurances*
Sicología *>> Psychologie*
*S*igles/*S*iglas
*S*ociologie / *S*ociología
Statistiques *>> Mathématiques*

*SP*: 
*S*ports/*D*eportes

*T-TE*
*T*echnique-*T*echnologie/*T*écnica-*T*ecnología
*T*élecommunication / *T*elecomunicación
*T*élévision et radio/* T*elevisión y radio
*T*emps / *T*iempo (heures, jours... / horas. días...)

*TE-TRAN *
*T*extile et Vêtements/*T*extil y Vestimentas
*T*héâtre / *T*eatro (también >> Littérature)
*T*opographie/*T*opografía
*T*ourisme /* T*urismo
*T*ransports/*T*ransportes

*TRAV-V*
*T*ravail/*T*rabajo
Tricot *>> Textile et Vêtements*
*U*rbanisme /*U*rbanismo
Vêtements/Vestimentas *>> Textile et Vêtements*
 Vidéo/Vídeo *>>* *Photographie*

*W-Y-Z *
*W*eb et *I*nformatique/*W*eb e* I*nformatique

*Retour au début de la liste / Volver al principio de la lista*​


----------



## Gévy

*DICTIONNAIRES BILINGUES / DICCIONARIOS BILINGÜES*​



*GRAMMAIRES ET AUTRES PAGES UTILES / GRAMÁTICAS Y OTRAS PÁGINAS DE INTERÉS*

*1. Grammaires / Gramáticas*


http://yo.mundivia.es/jcnieto/gramar/gramaire.htm (FR-ES) 
http://www2.scelva.univ-rennes1.fr/langues/espagnol/manolo/Tableau_gram.htm
 
*Connecteurs logiques /Nexos*


http://www2.scelva.univ-rennes1.fr/langues/espagnol/manolo/explications/conecteurs/Connecteurs.htm (FR-ES y ES-FR, ver a final de página listas alfabéticas) 
*Prépositions emploi et traduction / Preposiciones empleo y traducción*

http://yo.mundivia.es/jcnieto/gramar/preposit.htm (FR-ES) 
http://www.lllf.uam.es/ESP/Diccionario_fra-esp.html (Muy completo sobre *preposiciones FR/ES con sus equivalencias*)
 
http://descargas.cervantesvirtual.com/servlet/SirveObras/12475179872392730254679/014551_5.pdf (Tipología y Clasificación de las *preposiciones francesas*. Con traducciones en español)
 
*Partitivos**: estudio comparativo **en francés y español*

http://www.anmal.uma.es/numero14/Koloko-Dikanda.htm 


*2. Etymologie / Etimología*

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/l.maison/etymo/index.htm 


*3. Autres pages utiles / Otras páginas de interés*

*Code de rédaction / Código de redacción *


http://publications.europa.eu/code/fr/fr-7000000.htm (Unión Europea, multilingüe) 
*Liste des pays du monde / Lista de los países del mundo*

http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/dglf/ressources/pays/pays.htm 
http://publications.europa.eu/code/es/es-5000500.htm#fn-an1 (États, territoires et monnaies/ Estados, territorios y monedas)

*Espagnol ** pour débutants** y Fran**cés para principiantes*


http://www.espagnolfacile.com/forum/lire.php?num=16&msg=32827&titre=Traduction+chiffre/lettre (*Les nombres en espagnol: règles et exercices de base*) 
http://www.elconjugador.com/esindex.php (*Espagnol*: *Grammaire, conjugaison et nombres*. Avec moteur de recherche. On peut avoir la page explicative en français) 
http://www.leconjugueur.com/frnombre.php? (*Francés: Gramática , ortografía, conjugación y números*, con motor de búsqueda). 
http://www.loecsen.com/travel/discover.php?lang=en&prd_id=14&from_lang=3&to_lang=14 (*Phrases essentielles et autres thèmes/Frases esenciales y otros temas. Con audio.* Se elige idioma de partida y de llegada) 
*Lettres et Formules de politesse /Cartas y fórmulas de cortesía*

V*ie quotidienne / Vida cotidiana*


http://www.cours-d-espagnol.com/gra...pagnoles_formulas_de_cortesia_en_espanol.php3 
http://baro-ciberespacio.over-blog.com/article-la-politesse-en-espagne-40787167.html 
 
*Lettres commerciales / Cartas comerciales*



 
*Lettre pour demande de stage / Carta para solicitud de prácticas*


http://www.la-lettre.com/index.php/Demande-de-stage 
http://www.journaldunet.com/management/pratique/vie-professionnelle/4584/demande-de-stage.html 

*Formules de politesse- lettres/Fórmulas de cortesía- cartas*


http://www.abc-lettres.com/formule-politesse.html (Francés) 
http://ww2.ac-poitiers.fr/ecogest/IMG/pdf/Regles_ecriture.pdf (règles d'écriture, et présentation de textes FR) 
*Travail/Trabajo*

*Traductolo**gie de documents officiels / traductología de documentos oficiales*


http://tradjur.blogia.com/2006/121701-documentos-del-registro-civil-frances-enero-2007-.php 

*Liste des livres traduits / Lista de los libros traducidos.* 


http://www.unesco.org/xtrans/ (Index translationum - Base de datos de la UNESCO) 
El Quijote (bilingüe) 

* Paroles des chansons de Brassens / Letras de las canciones de Brassens*

http://www.brassensenespanol.net/ 



*RETOUR À LA LIST* ​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​

*AGRICULTURE /AGRICULTURA*

*Agriculture Générale / Agricultura General* 

http://aims.fao.org/fr/website/Rechercher-Agrovoc/sub (moteur de recherche/ motor de búsqueda FAO) 
http://www.semide.net/portal_thesaurus/theme_concept_html?theme_id=0002 (EN> Multilingue) 
ftp://ftp.fao.org/docrep/fao/012/k4987t/k4987t.pdf (*Agriculture biologique / Agricultura orgánica* EN-FR-ES) 
*Aquaculture / Aquicultura* 

http://thes.cindoc.csic.es/alfa_esp....LOACUI&letra=A (ES>>EN-FR-AL-IT) 
*Arbres fruitiers / Frutales*


http://www.dalicom.com/es/produits/pommes (*pommes-poires/ manzanas-peras*) 
*Céreales / Cereales* 
*Élevage / Ganadería **Fertilisants / Fertilizantes* 

*Oleagineux / Oleaginosas*

http://www.inta.gov.ar/info/oleodic.htm (ES> EN-FR-AL-PT-LATÍN) 


*RETOUR À LA LISTE* ​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​



*ALIMENTS et CUISINE/ ALIMENTOS et CUISINE* 


http://thes.cindoc.csic.es/alfa_esp....LOALIM&letra=A (ES>>EN-FR-AL)
alimentos en 7 idiomas (*aliments / alimentos* ES>multilingue)
Français Espagnol
*Bars et Restaurants / Bares y Restaurantes*


http://www.gencat.cat/diue/doc/doc_84726799_1.pdf (multilingë index pour chaque langue)
http://www.editions-bpi.fr/livres-pd...on-Bac-Pro.pdf (FR-EN-ES, muy completo)
*Bière / Cerveza*
*Cuisine / Cocina*


http://www.acta.es/glosarios/utensilios_de_cocina-e.pdf (*Ustensiles/ Utensilios* ES-EN-FR)
*Épices / Especias*


http://stephkup.nexenservices.com/ep...?rub=recherche (multilingue)
Alphabetic Spice Index(multilingue)
Guia Miguelin/Cocina con Especias/Azafrán (multilingue)
*Fruits / Frutas*


http://www.ars-grin.gov/misc/mmpnd/Musa.html (*Bananes/Bananas y plátanos*. Latin y nombres comunes- Multilingüe)
http://www.unece.org/trade/agr/meeti...nt/2000_16.pdf (*Défauts des fruits secs et séchés / Defectos de frutas secas y pasas*. FR-EN >>IT-ES-AL)
alicom.com (*Pommes et poires /Manzanas y Peras*)
*Gastronomie / Gastronomía*


http://www.termcat.cat/ca/Diccionaris_En_Linia/20/Fitxes/castellà (*Procédés culinaires / Procedimientos culinarios*)
http://www.termcat.cat/ca/Diccionaris_En_Linia/116/Fitxes/castellà (*Plats à la carte / Platos a la carta*) 
[*]Dictionary Project | Where Will You Dine? (FR-DE-EN-IT-ES) 
http://www.uax.es/publicaciones/archivos/LINCOM03_002.pdf 
Operagastro : Diccionario Gastronomico. (IT-FR-ES-EN-AL) 
http://www.delbuencomer.com.ar/index_archivos/diccionariogastronomicoespfranengla.htm (ES-EN-FR) 
http://www.casapanza.com/vocabulario/postres.htm (*Desserts / Postres*) 
http://www.casapanza.com/vocabulario/pescados.htm (*Poissons et fruits de mer / Pescados y mariscos*. CA-ES-FR-EN) 
Toda la información sobre Pescados en Pescaderías Coruñesas (*Poissons et fruits de mer /pescados y mariscos* ES-FR-EN)
http://www.termcat.cat/ca/Diccionaris_En_Linia/32/Fitxes/castellà (Proche Orient/ Oriente Próximo)
http://www.termcat.cat/ca/Diccionaris_En_Linia/33/Fitxes/castellà (Japon/Japón)
*Lait et dérivés / Leche y derivados*


Operagastro > Dizionario Gastronomico > Formaggi. (*Fromages / Quesos *IT-FR-ES-EN-AL)
*Légumes / Hortalizas*

http://www.gcranchi.com/indexdizio.htm (Multilingue)
*Pain / Pan*


Terminalf (*Panification* EN-FR-ES

*Pâtisserie /Repostería*


Postres y dulces 

http://www.scribo.fr/scribo/upload/newsletter/file/extrait_la_gastronomia_francesa.pdf
*Sel et salines / Sal y salinas*
*Sucre / Azúcar*

http://vdzen.test.bartens.com/index.php?id=1188&language=fr&list=alle+anzeigen&query= (*Élaboration/Elaboración*. multilingüe)
http://www.food-info.net/es/products/sugar/types.htm (*Types/Variedades*. Multilingüe)
*Viandes / Carnes*

http://www.interviandes.com/intervia...recherche.html (*Découpe de la viande / Corte de carne* FR-EN-AL-IT-PT-ES)
*Vin et Vignes / Vino y Viñas*

http://www.disclic.unige.it/glos_eno...ang=es&style=1 (*oenologique */ *enológico,* motor de búsqueda multilingüe)
http://www.oregonwines.com/article.php?ArticleID=50
Bouvet-jabloir - Vocabulaire technique du Vin (Vin /Vino)
Trinor ES | +34 941579900 – Traductores e Intérpretes del Norte (*viti-vinicole / vitivinícola* ES-EN-AL-FR)
http://vitisvinum.fbg.fh-wiesbaden.de/vv/multi.php (*Viti-vinicole /Vitivinícola*, moteur de recherche multilingue)
*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​


*ARCHITECTURE et CONSTRUCTION /ARQUITECTURA y CONSTRUCCIÓN*


*1. Architecture*

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/arquitectura_y_construccion-e.pdf (ES-EN-FR) 
http://www.archi.fr/SIRCHAL/glossair/glosdeff.htm#lex (architecture et urbanisme / Arquitectura y urbanismo FR-ES-EN-PT) 
http://www.parro.com.ar/traducciones.php (Con motor de búsqueda) 
*Châteaux / Castillos*

http://www.castillosasociacion.es/Glosario.htm (*médiévaux/medievales* . Explicación en español y traducción a varios idiomas) 
*Religieuse / Religiosa*

http://architecture.relig.free.fr/glossaire_fr_es.htm (FR>ES) 
*
2. Construction / Construcción*



http://books.google.es/books?id=3Uk...er&source=gbs_navlinks_s#v=onepage&q=&f=false (*Construction et travaux publics / Construcción y obras públicas*) 
www.diccionarioslid.com/info/info_dicon.pdf (*Bâtiment et immobilier / Construcción e inmobiliario*, ES-FR-EN-AL, solo parte de la obra por respeto a derechos de autor) 
 
 
*Métiers et outils / Oficios y herramientas*
*Matériaux / Materiales*

http://www.ecole-avignon.com/fr/competence/lexique-chaux.htm (*Chaux / Cal* Multilingüe) 
http://www.dachverband-lehm.de/gb/05...e_glossary.htm# ( *Construction en terre / Construcción con barro* FR-AL-EN-ES-IT-RU)  
http://www.euromortar.com/emodico.pdf (*Mortier / Mortero* Multilingüe)  
http://www.pierreseche.com/vocabulaire_espagnol.html (*Architecture rurale en pierre-sèche / arquitectura rural en piedra seca* ES>FR) 
*Isolement / Aislamiento*

http://www.eurima.org/resource-centre/lexicon (EN-FR-AL-ES) 
*Patrimoine / Patrimonio*


http://www.archi.fr/SIRCHAL/glossair/glosindf.htm (UNESCO) 
*Structures / Estrúcturas*

http://i-structures.epfl.ch/aide/glossaire.asp (FR-ES-IT) 
*Toitures / Cubiertas*

http://www.ugr.es/~denise/diccionari...20cubierta.htm (FR>ES) 
*Divers / Varios*
*
ARCHÉOLOGIE/ARQUEOLOGÍA*

*ARGOT ET LANGAGE FAMILIER / ARGOT Y LENGUAJE COLOQUIAL*


http://memolengua.free.fr/Recherche/These_decembre_1995/6_Lexicographie.pdf (à partir de la page 31) 
 
*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​ 
*ART et ARTISANAT / ARTE y ARTESANÍA* *Art / Arte*

http://www.artemiranda.com/diccionario.html (ES>> EN-PT-FR) 
http://books.google.es/books?id=1gcaFV_SKJoC&printsec=frontcover&hl=es#v=onepage&q&f=false (*Conservation et Restauration de biens culturels / Conservación y Restauración de bienes culturales* ES-FR-EN-AL-IT) 

*Bijouterie / Joyería*

http://terminalf.scicog.fr/cfm/fich_home.php?numtable=88&NomBase=bijou.mdb (FR-EN-ES Traitement des *surfaces* / Tratamiento de las *superficies*)  
*Couleurs / Colores*


http://augier.chez.com/terminalf/peintures_inter/peintures_inter-15200.html?IDChercher=174 (Les couleurs en informatique FR-EN-ES) 
*Horlogerie / Relojería*


http://www.fhs.ch/berner/ (FR-EN-AL-ES)
 
*Livres / Libros*

http://www.ifla.org/VII/s30/pub/mg1.htm *(Livres et Reliure / Libros y Encuadernación* EN>>FR-ES-AL-IT-SW-NL) 
*Meubles / Muebles*

http://www.portal-furniture.com/mult...ench&FC=&vx1=1 *(Fournitures/ Materiales *FR-ES y más idiomas que se pueden combinar) 
*Poterie / Alfarería-Cerámica*


 http://dinoclay.com/mdpw/MDPW_English_French_Spanish.pdf (Multilingüe) 
http://www.milan-keramik.de/lexikon.html (Multiligüe) 
*
ASSURANCES et RISQUES/SEGUROS** y RIESGOS*

*Assurances / Seguros*


http://www.udi.hec.ulg.ac.be/cours/espanolnegocios/lic2/chapitre28/glos28.pdf 
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressources/bibliotheque/dictionnaires/lex_assurances_20100416.pdf (FR-ES-EN) 
http://www.cleiss.fr/docs/glossaires/francais-espagnol.html (*Médicale/Médico*) 
*Risques / Riesgos*

*
ASTRONOMIE /ASTRONOMÍA*

http://msowww.anu.edu.au/library/thesaurus/spanish/ (En varios idiomas, sin explicaciones) 
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/astronomia-e.pdf (ES>EN>FR) 
*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​ 
*BATEAUX / BARCOS >> MARINE / NAÚTICA*

*BIBLIOTHÈQUE-DOCUMENTATION / BIBLIOTECA-DOCUMENTACIÓN*

*Archivistique / Archivística*


http://www.archivesdefrance.culture.gouv.fr/static/3226 (FR>ES-EN)
*Biblio-économie** et documentation* / *biblioteconomía y documentación*

http://thes.cindoc.csic.es/alfa_esp....BIBLIO&letra=A (ES>>EN-FR-AL)
*Bibliothèques / Bibliotecas*


http://www.acta.es/glosarios/bibliotecas-e.pdf (ES>EN>FR)
*BIOLOGIE t BIOTECHNOLOGIE/ BIOLOGÍA y BIOTECNOLOGÍA* 

*1. Biologie / Biología*


http://www.infovisual.info/02/pano_fr.html (*Biologie animale/Biología animal*. Enciclopedia visual. FR-ES-EN)
http://www.infovisual.info/01/pano_fr.html (*Biologie Végétale/Biología Vegetal*. Enciclopedia visual. FR-ES-EN)
 *
2. Biotechnologie / Biotecnología* 


http://www.acta.es/glosarios/biotecnologia-e.pdf (ES-EN-FR)
*Alimentation et Agriculture / Alimentación y Agricultura*

http://www.fao.org/biotech/biotech-glossary/fr/
*Purification de eaux / Purificación de la aguas*

http://www.aquapurificacion.com/glosario-del-agua.htm
*BRICOLAGE / BRICOLAJE*


http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/troyma/base datos/diccionario_tecnico.html
*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​ 
*CINÉMA-PHOTOGRAPHIE-VIDÉO / CINE-FOTOGRAFÍA-VÍDEO*

*1. Cinéma / Cine*

http://home.snafu.de/ohei/ofd/moviedict_s.html (ES-AL-EN-FR)
http://www.lecinedico.com/arriere-plan.html?lang=fr
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/tecnicas_audiovisuales-e.pdf (*Techniques audiovisuelles/Técnicas audiovisuales* ES-EN-FR)
*Scripts, tournage et montage /Guión, rodaje y montaje*

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/guiones-filmacion_y_montaje-e.pdf (ES>EN>FR)
*Post-production et doublage /Posproducción y doblaje*

http://terminalf.scicog.fr/cfm/fich_home.php?numtable=39&NomBase=Postproduction et doublage au.mdb (*doublage / doblaje*)
http://terminalf.scicog.fr/cfm/fich...le=&NomBase=Postproduction et doublage au.mdb (*Sous-titrage/ Subtítulos*)
*Divers / Varios*


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categor...s_por_director (Titres films en espagnol)
http://www.mcu.es/bbddpeliculas/carg...it&language=es (Base datos películas calificadas)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0045554/ (base datos filmografía internacional, con títulos de las peliculas traducidas en varios idiomas.Ver en la ficha: additional details > Also known as)
*2. DVD /DVD*

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/cd-dvd-e.pdf (*DVD/CD*. ES>EN>FR)
*3. Photographie / Fotografía*

http://www.espiadepalabras.com/glosario/FR/ (FR-ES)
http://www.espiadepalabras.com/glosario/ES/A/ (ES>FR)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/fotografia-e.pdf (ES-EN-FR)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/fotografia-f.pdf (FR-ES)
*Équipe**ments / Equipos*
*CODE INTERNATIONAL DE SIGNAUX / CÓDIGO INTERNACIONAL DE SEÑALES*

http://nautica.parqueferial.com/apli...Info&id_sec=15 (Lettre, drapeaux, phonie, morse, avec des explications mais en espagnol / letra, bandera, fonía, morse y con explicaciones pero en español)
*COIFFURE / PELUQUERÍA*


http://www.archetif.com/sources/archetif-2009.pdf
*COMMERCE / COMERCIO* Voir aussi Pages utiles > lettres commerciales / Ver también> cartas comerciales


http://www.wto.org/spanish/thewto_s/glossary_s/glossary_s.htm ( O.M.C.)
http://www.idiomasevergreen.com/PrivatF/franesp.htm (*Affaires/ Negocios *FR>ES)[*
http://www.udi.hec.ulg.ac.be/cours/espanolnegocios/lic2/chapitre15/glos15.pdf (*Auxilliaires de commerce/Auxiliares de comercio*)
http://www.dictionnaire-commercial.com/
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/comercio_electronico-e.pdf (*Commerce électronique / Comercio electrónico* ES-EN-FR
http://www.udi.hec.ulg.ac.be/cours/espanolnegocios/lic2/chapitre14/glos14.pdf (*Distribution/Distribución*)[*
http://www.udi.hec.ulg.ac.be/cours/espanolnegocios/lic2/chapitre17/glos17.pdf (*Documents* commerciaux/*Documentos* comerciales)
http://www.projetdafa.net/vocables.php?id=1&numsuper=88&nomdom=COMMERCE&nomsousdom=MARCHANDISE (*Marchandise/Mercancía*)
http://www.udi.hec.ulg.ac.be/cours/espanolnegocios/lic2/chapitre20/glos20.pdf (*Moyens de paiement/ Modos de pago*)

http://www.udi.hec.ulg.ac.be/cours/espanolnegocios/lic2/chapitre16/glos16.pdf (*Vente/Compraventa*)
*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​
*DROIT / DERECHO*​



Traducciones accesibles en otros sitios institucionales franceses / es - Español; castellano  / Traductions / Accueil | Légifrance, le service public de l'accès au droit - Accueil   (*LegiFrance *et autres pages institutionnelles en espagnol)
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/transl...orpusjuris.htm (UE ES>FR)
Commission européenne - Réseau judiciaire européen en matière civile et commerciale (RJE) - Glossaire (*Droit civil*)
Vademécum - Terminología - Índice analítico de boletines y flashes (UE, ES>FR définitions et traductions)
http://www.initerm.net/public/langues de spécialité/langue juridique/Lexique_juridique_de_base.pdf (ES>FR)
http://books.google.es/books?id=f68iAzcAFpwC&printsec=frontcover&dq=vente+à+terme+en+español&source=gbs_similarbooks_s&cad=1#v=onepage&q&f=false (Économique et juridique/ Económico-jurídico FR > ES)
http://termweb.unesco.org/default.asp?Internet=1 (*Glossaire de l'UNESCO.* *Titre de traités, conventions...* Moteur de recherche. multilingue)
*Alimentation /Alimentación *


http://www.fao.org/righttofood/publi10/pdfglossary.pdf 
*Audit / Auditoría*

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/transl..._auditoria.htm (Página de la UE)
*Contrats / Contratos*

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/transl..._edificios.htm (*contrats immobiliers* / *contratos inmobiliarios*. Página de la UE)
Base "Législation des baux" : index (*baux /arrendamientos*)
http://un-interpreters.org/glossarie...vency_EFRS.doc (Droit de l'insolvabilité / Derecho de la insolvabilidad)
*Concurrence / Competencia
Droits de l'Homme / Derechos del Hombre

Égalité Hommes-Femmes / Igualdad Hombre-Mujer*

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/transl...rio_genero.htm (Página de la UE)
*Enquêtes / Investigación
*

Homepage (*Lignes directrices en matière d'enquêtes / Directrices para investigaciones*. Multilingue ONU)
*
État Civil / Estado Civil*

Commission Internationale de l'Etat Civil (multilingüe)
Convention créant un livret de famille international (lexique multilingue)
*Étrangers, asile, extradition / Extranjería, asilo, extradición*


http://scm.oas.org/DOC_SEARCH_ENGINE/FRENCH/hist_02/mj00183f09.doc (*Pays d'Amérique* / *Países de América*. Source / Fuente: OEA. ES-FR)
*Héritage / Herencia*

Page d'index (Avec définitions dans les deux langues et traduction)
*I.V.G / Aborto voluntario*


Base "législation de l'I.V.G. ": page d'index
*Propriété intellecuelle / Propiedad intelectual*

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/propiedad_intelectual-e.pdf (ES>EN>FR)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/glosario_conceptual-DAyPI.pdf (*Propriété intellectuelle et droits d'auteur / Propiedad intelectual y derechos de autor* traductions + définitions ES-EN-FR)
*Réhabilitation et Réinsertion sociale/ Rehabilitación y Reinserción social*

http://www.med.univ-rennes1.fr/iidri...&lg=es&mode=mu (Entradas en varios idiomas)
*Statuts / Estatutos*

OAMI-ONLINE - Glossaire des statuts (AL-EN-ES-FR-IT)
*Tribunaux pénaux / Tribunales penales*


 Terminalf (*Procédure pénale / Procedimiento penal*)
*DROGUES / DROGAS*​

http://thes.cindoc.csic.es/alfa_esp....letra=A&page=1 (ES>>EN-FR-AL)
Aventinus-db test (*Drogues *et ce qui s'y relie / *Drogas* y lo que se relaciona con ellas EN-FR-AL-ES-SW)
*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FR- ESP SPÉCIALISÉS / ESPECIALIZADOS*​

*ÉCONOMIE / ECONOMÍA*



http://thes.cindoc.csic.es/alfa_esp....s=ECON&letra=A (ES>>EN-FR-AL) 
http://www.dictionnaire-commercial.com/  
http://www.imf.org/external/np/term/...index_langid=3 (Diccionario del *FMI*, entradas en varios idiomas) 
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/economia-e.pdf (ES-EN-FR) 
http://books.google.es/books?id=f68...=gbs_similarbooks_s&cad=1#v=onepage&q&f=false (*économique et juridique / económico-jurídico FR-ES*) 
http://www.udi.hec.ulg.ac.be/cours/espanolnegocios/dicogral/diccdeecon.pdf (ES>FR) 
http://obneo.iula.upf.edu/economia/esp/frames.html (*Néologismes économiques/Neologismos económicos*. Multilingüe) 
http://es.scribd.com/doc/44535938/Economia-Esp-Fr-Ing 
http://r.douzal.free.fr/Voc-Esp-FRA-ESP.pdf (de l'entreprise et des affaires / de la empresa y los negocios) 
*Audit / Auditoría*

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/transl..._auditoria.htm (ES>>FR-EN) 
*Banque / Banca*

http://www.udi.hec.ulg.ac.be/cours/espanolnegocios/lic2/chapitre21/glos21.pdf  
http://www.udi.hec.ulg.ac.be/cours/espanolnegocios/lic2/chapitre20/glos20.pdf (*Moyens de paiement/Modos de pago*) 


*Bourse/Bolsa*


http://www.udi.hec.ulg.ac.be/cours/espanolnegocios/lic2/chapitre26/glos26.pdf 
 *Budgétaire / Presupuestario*

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/transl...upuestario.htm (ES>>FR-EN-AL) 
*Crédits / Créditos*

http://www.termisti.refer.org/data/credoc/index.htm (*Crédit documentaire / Crédito documentario* FR-ES) 
http://www-wds.worldbank.org/servlet...multi_page.pdf (*Emprunts et prêts / Empréstitos y préstamos* EN-FR-ES) 
*Evaluation et gestion sur résultats / Evaluación y gestión sobre resultados* 

http://www.oecd.org/dataoecd/29/21/2754804.pdf (EN>>FR-ES) 
http://books.google.es/books?id=1gf...&resnum=5&ved=0CEQQ6AEwBA#v=onepage&q&f=false (*Développement économique et social / Desarrollo económico y social.* OCDE) 
*Finances / Finanzas *

http://www.intracen.org/tfs/docs/glossary/index.htm (*F.* *et commerce /F. y negocios* EN-FR-ES) 
http://www-wds.worldbank.org/servlet...multi_page.pdf (*F.* *et dette /F. y deuda* EN-FR-ES) 
http://un-interpreters.org/glossarie...vency_EFRS.doc (Droit de l'insolvabilité / Derecho de la insolvabilidad) 
http://www.vernimmen.com/html/finance/dictionary.html (EN-FR-AL-IT-ES) 
http://www.iei.liu.se/fek/frist/723g13/literature/1.101410/Multilingualglossary.pdf (EN-FR-IT-AL-ES) 
*Monaie / Moneda*
http://www.btb.gc.ca/btb.php?lang=fra&cont=1675 (*Monnayage et placage/ Acuñación y revestimiento*)

*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRAN- ESP SPÉCIALISÉS / ESPECIALIZADOS*​ 

*ÉDITION / EDICIÓN* *> LIVRES / LIBROS*

*ÉLECTROTECHNIQUE / ELECTROTECNIA*

http://domino.iec.ch/iev/iev.nsf/Welcome?OpenForm (Moteur de recherche / Motor de búsqueda: EN-FR-ES-AL)
*ÉNERGIE / ENERGÍA* 

*Bio-énergie/Bioenergía*


ftp://ftp.fao.org/docrep/fao/009/j6439s/j6439s09.pdf
http://www.fao.org/DOCREP/003/Y0909E/Glossary.pdf (Dendroénergie/Dendroenergía. Bois/Madera)
*Électricité / Electricidad*



 *Éolique-éolienne / Eólica*


http://terminalf.scicog.fr/cfm/fich_home.php?numtable=87&NomBase=bd1.mdb
*Énergies renouvelables / Energías renovables*


http://www.acta.es/glosarios/energias_renovables-e.pdf
*Gaz et Pétrole / Gas y Petróleo*

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/petroleo_y_gas-e.pdf (*Gaz et pétrole / Gas y petróleo* ES-EN-FR)

http://books.google.es/books?id=XJ-...e=gbs_v2_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q=&f=false (*Industrie du gaz /industría del gas*. Multilingüe)

*Laser / Láser*

*Piles et Batteries / Pilas y Baterías*

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/pilas_y_baterias-e.pdf  (ES>EN>FR)

*ENSEIGNEMENT/ ENSEÑANZA*

http://www.it-sudparis.eu/lsh/espagnol/cv_vocab.php (*C.V.* + equivalences systèmes éducatifs /* C.V.* + equivalencias sistemas académicos) Ver también> Travail/Trabajo
https://www.tramitacastillayleon.jc...adervalue3=Portal_Informador&blobnocache=true (équivalences bachiller/bac)
http://www.freethesaurus.info/redined/fr/index.php (*Thésaurus européen de l'Education/Tesaurus europeo de Educación*. Multilingue. Comisión Europea)
http://www.doredin.mec.es/documentos/TEEGA.pdf (*Education/Educación* - multilingue)
http://www2.ulcc.ac.uk/unesco/terms/ (Termes de l'*UNESCO* / Términos de la *UNESCO* EN>>FR-ES)
http://olmo.pntic.mec.es/~jrodri22/corpusling/
http://www.usc.es/export/sites/default/gl/servizos/snl/terminoloxia/descargas/orient-escolar.pdf (*Orientation scolaire/Orientación escolar*. Multilingüe Universidad de santiago de Compostela)
*Enseignement à distance / Enseñanza a distancia* 

http://www.caliber-net.odl.org/htdoc...ry/indexS.html (UE)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/teleformacion-f.pdf (FR>ES)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/teleformacion-e.pdf(ES>FR)


*EXPRESSIONS et ONOMAPTOPÉES  / EXPRESIONES y** ONOMATOPEYAS*

*Expressions et Proverbes / Expresiones* y* Refranes*


http://dictionnairefrancaisespagnol.net/dictionnaire_francais_espagnol.pdf (Expressions et locutions)
http://www.idiomas.astalaweb.com/franc%E9s/v2/_Frases%20hechas.asp ( expressions / frases hechas)
http://projetbabel.org/pages/index.php?p=espagnol_expressions_culinaires (Avec des *mots d'aliments* / Con *palabras de alimentos*)
http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/servlet/SirveObras/12475179872392730254679/014551_16.pdf
http://www.cours-d-espagnol.com/gratuit/expressions_utilisant_des_noms_d_animaux.php3 (*Avec noms d'animaux/Con nombres de animales* ES>FR/FR-ES)
http://www.estudiodefrances.com/articulos/expresionescoloquiales.htm (expresiones coloquiales ES>FR)
http://books.google.es/books?id=G8g...=onepage&q="faire bonne figure" hacer&f=false (expressions avec le *verbe* *faire*)
http://www.ccdmd.qc.ca/ri/expressions/index.html (*Expressions* FR-ES-EN)
http://www.babylon.com/dictionary/32097/Fran%C3%A7ais_Espa%C3%B1ol_Dictionnaire_ (*Expressions / Griros* FR>ES)

http://www.babylon.com/dictionary/30735/Español---Français.html (*Expressions / Giros* ES>FR)
http://www.a-dictam.com/es/proverbios.htm(*Refranes* ESP>FR)
http://www.expressio.fr/toutes.php (*expressions françaises décortiquées, avec leur traduction* )
*Onomatopées/Onomatopeyas*


http://www.erudit.org/revue/meta/1999/v44/n4/004143ar.pdf (*B.D./Comics*)
*Proverbes/Proverbios*


http://www.geocities.jp/nomonomo2005/Proverbs/EIF.htm (*Proverbes/Proverbios* EN-FR-ES)
http://www.hkocher.info/minha_pagina...a/adagia_a.htm (*Proverbios latinos* traducidos en varios idiomas)
*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​ 

*FAMILLE et GÉNÉALOGIE / FAMILIA y GENEALOGÍA**

Famille/Familia*


 http://ficus.pntic.mec.es/~jloc0031/dicofamilia.htm 
 *Généalogie/Genealogía*


http://www.genfrancesa.com/recursos-links/glosario/letras_A-B.htm
http://www.genfrancesa.com/fr/lexique.htm
 *FAUNE / FAUNA* 


http://www.cites.org/fra/resources/terms/index.shtml (*Commerce *des animaux/*Comercio* de animales) 
http://www.cites.org/fra/resources/species.html (*Espèces/Especies*. Moteur de recherche, motor de búsqueda. Traduction en "noms") 
http://www.agroweb.bf.uni-lj.si/nomenklatura-multilingual1.htm (*Nomenclature/Nomenclatura*. Multilingüe) 
*Apiculture / apicultura*

http://www.diarioapicola.com.ar/glosario.htm (FR-ESP-EN-IT ) 
http://www.apitrack.com/varios/diccionarioespingles_es_open.htm 
http://www.apicolturaonline.it/dizifit.htm  
http://www.apiservices.com/goodies/dictionary.htm 

*Invertébrés / Invertebrados*

http://www.webalice.it/dott_alessandro_strano/visual.htm (Glossaire *invertébrés* terrestres d'Italie / Glosario *invertebrados* terrestres de Italia. FR-ES-EN-IT) 
http://www7.inra.fr/hyppz/ravageur.htm (*Ravageurs européens/Devastadores europeos*. La traducción viene en "Noms communs") 
*Mammifères / Mamíferos*

http://jcboulet.net/searchfilesvc2e.php (*Cheval / Caballo *moteur de recherche/motor de búsqueda FR, DE, EN, ES ) 
http://www.lexiqueducheval.net/lexique_anatomie.html  (*Anatomie du cheval*)
 
http://www.informatika.bf.uni-lj.si/magus-romance2.html (*Mammifères et Oiseaux*/ *Mamíferos y Aves*. Multilingüe)
 
*Oiseaux / Aves*

http://www.bsc-eoc.org/avibase/avibase.jsp?lang=ES&pg=home ( Noms en latin et langues modernes /nombres en latín y lenguas modernas) 
http://www.knutas.com/birdsearch/ (*noms /nombres*, multilingue) 
http://www.mumm.ac.be/~serge/birds/home_fr.html (*Oiseaux d'Europe* / *Pájaros europeos*) 
*Poissons et Crustacées/ Peces y crustáceos
*

http://www.ifremer.fr/indicang/documentation/pdf/IndicangGlossFR.pdf (*Anguilles/Anguilas*) 
http://decapoda.nhm.org/pdfs/29676/29676.pdf (*Crustacées décapodes/Crustáceos decapodas + otras especies marinas*) 
http://www.maestropescador.com/Ficha...ice_catal.html (Dic. de *poissons* en ES >>FR, EN, IT, AL / Dic. de *peces *en ES>>FR, EN, IT, AL) 
http://www.pesca2.com/diccionario/li...t=500&letra=97 (*Espèces / Especies* ES>>EN-PT-FR-LATÍN)  
http://www.sealifebase.org/search.php (*Espèces marines/Especies marinas*)  
http://www.fishbase.org/search.php?lang=Spanish (Monde du *Poisson* multilingue / Mundo de los *Peces* multilingüe, con fotos) 
 
*Science vétérinaire / Ciencia veterinaria*

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/transl...rio_fiebre.htm (*fièvre aphteuse*/*fiebre aftosa* . Página de la UE) 
*FLORE / FLORA
*

http://www.megabytedata1.co.uk/MB054u/index.asp (*Flore Nord-européenne* multilingue / *Flora norte-europea* multilingüe) 
http://www.katpatuka.org/nature.php?lang=fr (*Faune et Flore* / *Fauna y Flora* multilingue) 
*Arbres et Forêts / Árboles y Bosques*


http://terminalf.scicog.fr/cfm/fich_home.php?numtable=69&NomBase=arbres.mdb (*Arbres/Árboles*) 
http://www.iufro.org/science/special/silvavoc/silvaterm/query-silvaterm-database//en/ 
http://f9010.ffpri-109.affrc.go.jp/forterm/ (*Forêt /Bosques* multilingue) 
http://www.wdt.qc.ca/w3dictiofr/homef.htm (Dictionnaire mondial des *arbres* / Diccionario mundial de los *árbole*s EN-ES-FR-LA) 
http://books.google.fr/books?id=Cku...Dg&sqi=2&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=bois&f=false (*Forestier/Forestal)* 
http://www.eurosilvasur.com/francais/lexique.php (*arbres*, papier, bois / *árboles*, papel, madera) 
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/ingenieria_forestal-e.pdf (*Ingénierie  des forêts / Ingeniería forestal* ES-EN-FR) 
http://iufro-archive.boku.ac.at/silvavoc/glossary/1_0fr.html  (*Ressources génétiques forestières / Recursos genéticos forestales*)  
http://iufro-archive.boku.ac.at/silv...p?stpage=intro (Terminologie *forestale* liée au *carbone* / Terminología *silvestre* relacionada al *carbono *EN-AL-FR-ES)  
*Bryologie - mousses* / *briología - musgos
*

http://www.mobot.org/MOBOT/tropicos/most/Glossary/glosefr.html  (LA-EN-AL-ES-FR-PT) 
*Jardinage et jardinerie / Jardinería*


http://www.acta.es/glosarios/jardineria_y_botanica-e.pdf (ES-EN-FR) 
http://terminalf.scicog.fr/cfm/fich_home.php?numtable=46&NomBase=jardinage1.mdb (*outils de jardinage / herramientas para el jardín*) 
*Plantes / Plantas*

http://www.zonaverde.net/indices.htm (Nom et caractéristiques des *plantes* multilingue / Nombre y características de las *plantas* multilingüe) 
*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​




*GAZ-HUILE / GAS-ACEITE*


http://sites.google.com/site/oilgasrosettastone/home/palabras---espanol
 
*GÉNÉTIQUE / GENÉTICA* 


http://www.acta.es/glosarios/genetica-e.pdf (ES-EN-FR)
 
*Génie génétique / Ingeniería genética*


*Génotoxicologie / Genotoxicología*

http://www2.udec.cl/~digentox/informacion/afrances.html (FR>ES)
http://www2.udec.cl/~digentox/glosario/glosarioa.html (Définitions en espagnol et traduction des termes ES> FR-EN)
*GÉOGRAPHIE/ GEOGRAFÍA* 

http://terminalf.scicog.fr/cfm/fich_home.php?numtable=126&NomBase=volcans.mdb (*Volcans/Volcanes*)
*Systèmes d'information géographique /Sistemas de información geográfica*

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/sistemas_de_informacion_geografica-e.pdf (ES>FR>EN)
*GÉOLOGIE / GEOLOGÍA* 

http://thes.cindoc.csic.es/alfa_esp....=GEOLO&letra=A (ES>EN-FR-AL )
http://www.geo.tu-freiberg.de/fog/FO...iccionario.pdf (ES>AL-EN-FR)
http://www.ilo.org/public/libdoc/ilo/1994/94B09_504_engl_fren_span.pdf (Mines non charbon/Minas que no son de carbón)
*GÉOMATIQUE / GEOMÁTICA* 

http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressource...geomatique.pdf (PDF. varios idiomas, entre otros el gallego y el catalán)
*Infrastructure urbaine / Infraestructura urbana* 

http://www-wds.worldbank.org/servlet...multi_page.pdf (PDF)

*GESTION-ÉCONOMIE-MARKETING / GESTIÓN-ECONOMÍA-MARKETING* 

*Affaires / Negocios*

http://www.projetdafa.net/index.php?...id=&acces=true (*Dic. des affaires* en FR avec traducteur de l'ES, EN, IT, AL, NEERL. au FR / *Dic. de los negocios* en francés y con traductor de ES, EN, IT, AL, NEERL. en FR)
http://www.intracen.org/tfs/docs/glossary/as.htm (*Affaires et des Finances*/ *Negocio y financieros* ESP-EN-FR)
http://www.udi.hec.ulg.ac.be/cours/espanolnegocios/lic2/chapitre22/glos22.pdf (*Entreprises et sociétés/Empresas y sociedades*)
http://www.udi.hec.ulg.ac.be/cours/espanolnegocios/lic2/chapitre24/glos24.pdf (*Stratégie/Estrategia*)
http://www.udi.hec.ulg.ac.be/cours/espanolnegocios/lic2/chapitre23/glos23.pdf (*Organisation des entreprises/Organización enpresarial*)
*Logistique*


*Marketing et Publicité/Marketing y Publicidad*


 http://www.udi.hec.ulg.ac.be/cours/espanolnegocios/lic2/chapitre25/glos25.pdf
 *HISTOIRE / HISTORIA* *Histoire moderne*

http://thes.cindoc.csic.es/alfa_esp....=HISTO&letra=A (ES>>EN-FR-AL )
*Héraldique / Heráldica*

http://www.heraldica.org/topics/glossary/ (EN-FR-AL-ES-IT-NL)
*HÔTELLERIE / HOSTELERÍA* Ver también Aliments > Gastronomía


http://www.gencat.cat/diue/doc/doc_84726799_1.pdf (Restauration/restauración, muy completo, multilingüe)
http://www.editions-bpi.fr/livres-pd...on-Bac-Pro.pdf (FR-ES-EN, muy completo y especializado)
*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​ 
*INDUSTRIE / INDUSTRÍA*


http://www.mineriaenlinea.com/dicci...p?letra=C&show_all_nav_listrs_diccionarios4=1 (*Mines / Minería* ES>FR y FR>ES) 

*INFRASTRUCTURES / INFRAESTRÚCTURAS*

http://www.semide.net/portal_thesaurus/theme_concept_html?theme_id=0011 (Eau / Agua) 
http://www.fao.org/docrep/003/v5270s/v5270s00.htm (*Puertos y desembarcaderos *ES) 
http://www.fao.org/docrep/v5270f/v5270f00.htm (*Ports de pêche et débarcadères* FR) 
http://www.mtc.gob.pe/portal/consultas/cid/Boletines_CID/30_ENERO/archivos/diccionariovial.PDF (Routes/ Carreteras ES-FR-EN) 
* INFORMATIQUE / INFORMÁTICA (>> WEB)*


*INSTITUTIONS / INSTITUCIONES*

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/transl...io_consejo.htm (*Conseils eupoéens / Consejos europeos*) 
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/transl...o_diputado.htm (*Statut du député. Europarlement* / *Estatuto del diputado. Europarlamento*) 
http://europa.eu/abc/eurojargon/index_es.htm (*Eurojargon / Jerga de la U.E*) 
*Polices et Armée / Policías y Ejército *

http://www.mde.es/descarga/personal_defensa_francia_espana.pdf (*Personnel de la Défense/ Personal de Defensa*) 
http://www.defense.gouv.fr/air_es/glosario/glosario (*Armée de l'air Sigles>>Ejercito del aire Siglas*) 
http://www.igs.net/cgi-bin/cgiwrap/g...creen=francais (*Police / Policía* multilingue) 
*Politique / Política*


http://ec.europa.eu/regional_policy/glossary/glossary_es.htm (Politique régionale / Política regional. UE.) 
*LANGUES ET LITTÉRATURE/ LENGUAS Y LITERATURA* 

*Littérature / Literatura *

http://mgarci.aas.duke.edu/cibertextos/CERVANTES-MD/DON-QUIJOTE/ (*Dom Quichotte / Don Quijote*, multilingue) 
http://web.usal.es/~jrv/glosario.htm (Littérature *médiévale* / Literatura *medieval* multilingë) 
http://environnement.ecoles.free.fr/fables_de_la_fontaine/fables_de_la_fontaine.htm (Les *fables de La Fontaine* / *Fábulas de La Fontaine*. En francés, con traductor de palabras haciendo doble clic sobre ellas) 
http://descargas.cervantesvirtual.com/servlet/SirveObras/12475179872392730254679/014551_9.pdf (*Expressions de Pennac* analysées en espagnol) 
*Poésie/Poesía*


http://www.supercable.es/~cyrano/lengua/m%E9trica.htm (Versification française, en espagnol) 
 *Traductologie / Traductología*

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/terminologia_y_traduccion-e.pdf (*Terminologie / terminología* ES>EN>FR) 
http://www.termiumplus.gc.ca/didacticiel_tutorial/espanol/glossaire/indexe_s.html#a (*Terminologie* / *Terminología* multilingue) 
http://vanha.hum.utu.fi/centra/pedaterm/ (*Pédagogie* de la traduction / *Pedagogía* de la traducción FI-AL-EN-ES-FR. Ranska = français / Espanja = Español) 
http://www.filmica.com/eva_ruiz/archivos/002432.html (Traduction des noms propres dans *Astérix */ Traducción de nombres propios en *Asterix*) 
*LIVRES-ÉDITION/* *LIBROS -EDICIÓN*

*Bibiographie / Bibliografía*

http://staff.library.mun.ca/staff/toolbox/lang/biblang.htm (*information bibliographique / Información bibliográfica* multilingue) 
http://www.mcu.es/webISBN/tituloSim...=busquedaisbn&layout=busquedaisbn&language=es (Base de datos de *libros publicados en España*) 
http://databases.unesco.org/xtrans/xtra-form.html (Base de datos de *libros traducidos en el mundo*. UNESCO) 
http://www.miedzioryt.pl/606887727/00000/dictionary.pdf (Multilingue) 
*Bibliothèque / Biblioteca*


http://www.acta.es/glosarios/bibliotecas-e.pdf 
*Édition / Edición*

http://www.ifla.org/VII/s30/pub/mg1.htm#french (*Édition / Edición FR>ES*) 
http://www.ifla.org/VII/s30/pub/mg1.htm#spanish (*Édition / Edición ES>FR*) 
http://www.ifla.org/VII/s30/pub/mg1.htm* (Livres et Reliure / Libros y Encuadernación* EN>>FR-ES-AL-IT-SW-NL) 
http://realiter.net/IMG/pdf/voc.panl...b_corrigee.pdf (*Diffusion, distribution/ Difusión, distribución*. Multilingüe. Muy completo) 
*Imprimerie et arts graphiques / Imprenta y artes gáficas*

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/imprenta_y_artes_graficas-e.pdf (ES>EN>FR) 
http://www.glosariografico.com/letra_a (*Arts graphiques / Artes gráficas*) 
http://www.conlatingraf.org/inside/c...vocabulary.xls (*Arts graphiques / Artes gráficas* - Excel) 
http://aleph2at.free.fr/index.html?http://aleph2at.free.fr/glossaire/liste.php (*Imprimerie / Imprenta*. Accès au lexique multilingue depuis la page de glossaire))
 
*Papier / Papel*

http://www.ipe.es/glosario/lista_glosario.asp (FR, AL, EN, ES, IT, PT) 
*Manuscrits / Manuscritos*

http://vocabulaire.irht.cnrs.fr/pages/vocab2.htm (*Codicologie-manuscrits/ Codicología- manuscritos *FR-IT-ES-EN) 
http://codicologia.irht.cnrs.fr/ (*codicologie/codicología* FR-IT-ES-EN-ARABE, avec définitions en français et en arabe). Thèmes variés et croquis à l'appui: personnels, plumes, manuscrits, locaux... 
*LOISIRS / OCIO*

*Chasse et pêche/Caza y pesca*


http://www.elen-hunting.com/dictionary.pdf (*Chasse / Caza*) 
http://www.ancgg.org/europe.asp (*Chasse / caza*, FR, EN, IT, AL, ES, PO. Faltan muchas traducciones en español) 
http://sleekfreak.ath.cx:81/3wdev/CD3WD/FISH/T0024E/B988_5.HTM (*Engins de pêche/ Aparejos de pesca*: in appendix 7. EN-FR-ES) 
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/pesca-e.pdf (*Pêche / pesca *ES-EN-FR) 
 
*Jeux / Juegos*

http://www.termcat.cat/ca/Diccionaris_En_Linia/16/Fitxes/castell%C3%A0  (*Échecs / Ajedrez *CA-FR-ES-EN-AL) 
http://www.termcat.cat/ca/Diccionaris_En_Linia/4/Fitxes/castellà (*Jeux et jouets / Juegos y juguetes* CA-FR-ES-EN) 
http://www.termcat.cat/ca/Diccionaris_En_Linia/9/Fitxes/castellà  (*Jeux vidéo/Videojuegos* CAT-FR-ES-EN) 
*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​ 

*MACHINES ET OUTILS / MÁQUINAS Y HERRAMIENTAS*

*Machines / Máquinas
*

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/automat..._control-e.pdf  (*Automatisation et contrôle/Automatización y control*  ES>EN>FR) 
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/cables-e.pdf (*Cables*.  ES>EN>FR) 
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/calefac...icionado-e.pdf  (*Chauffage, ventilation et air conditionné / Calefacción*, *ventilación  *y *aire acondicionado*. ES>EN>FR) 
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/disposi...tronicos-e.pdf   (*Dispositifs électroniques / Dispositivos electrónicos*.  ES>EN>FR) 
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/optica_e_iluminacion-e.pdf  (*Optique et illumination / Óptica e iluminación* ES-EN-FR) 
*Machines-outils*


http://thes.cindoc.csic.es/alfa_esp....GLOMAQ&letra=A (ES>>EN-FR-AL) 
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/maquinas-herramientas-e.pdf (ES>EN>FR) 
*Outils manuels et électriques/ Herramientas manuales** y eléctricas*


http://www.acta.es/glosarios/herramientas_manuales_y_electricas-e.pdf (ES-EN-FR) 
http://infolang.u-paris10.fr/terminalf/cfm/fich_home.cfm?numtable=112&NomBase=jardinage1.mdb  (*outils de jardinage / herramientas para el jardín*) 
 
*MAISON / CASA*


http://www.europarl.europa.eu/transl_es/plataforma/pagina/celter/glosario_edificios.htm (*Contrats immobiliers/Contratos inmobiliarios*) 
http://www.justlanded.com/espanol/Francia/Herramientas/Guia-Francia/Alojamiento/Glosario (Mots *petites annonces logement* / palabras de *anuncios de alojamiento*) 
 
*MARINE / NAÚTICA*

http://www.fao.org/docrep/003/t0530f/T0530F14.htm (*Construction des bateaux de pêche / Construcción de los barcos de pesca*. Elegir idioma EN-FR-ES) 
http://www.diccionario-nautico.com.ar/trilingue.php (*Marine / Naútica*. ES-EN-FR) 
http://www.bruzelius.info/Nautica/Etymology/Spanish/OScanlan(1847)_p227.html (*Marine nomenclature 1847/Naútica nomencaltura 1847*) 
http://www.ilo.org/public/english/standards/relm/maritime/pdf/glossary.pdf (*Maritime et Halieutique /Marítimo y Halieútico*)
http://books.google.es/books?id=sYb...A0QXexJD_CA&ved=0CCAQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=sirga cordelle&f=false (*Marine, ancien / Marina, antiguo*) 
http://www.histarmar.com.ar/nomenclatura/TerminologiaNautica/terminologiabase.htm (Très complet, plusieurs glossaires spécialisés/ Muy completo, varios glosarios especializados ES-FR-EN-IT) 
http://www.ffvoile.net/ffv/public/Relations_Internationales/dico_Fra_Esp.PDF (Très complet/Miu completo) 
http://www.linmiter.net/lexique/gal_sobrepesca.html (*Pêche/Pesca*) 
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/transl..._seguridad.htm (*Seguridad marítima* / *Sécurité maritime*. Página de la UE) 
http://www.termisti.refer.org/data/vergues/index.htm#ES (*Vergues / Vergas*) 
http://www.corsairmarine.com/upload/diccionario.pdf (*Voile / Vela*. Real Federación Española de Vela ES-FR-EN) 

*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​ 

*MATHÉMATIQUES et STATISTIQUES /MATEMÁTICAS y ESTADÍSTICAS*

*Mathématiques / Matemáticas*


http://membres.lycos.fr/mathvoc/ (FR-ES-EN) 
http://www.wsl.ch/dbdendro/glossary/listindex_EN?redir=1 (*Dendrochronologie/Dendrocronología*)
 
 (*Magnitudes *y *unidades*. ES>FR) 
http://membres.lycos.fr/mathvoc/ (*Mathématiques et surfaces / Matemáticas y superficies *(EN>>FR-ES) 
 (*Mesures et unités*. FR>ES) 
http://mit.tut.fi/dictionary/Dic_FrameSet.html (*Métrologie / Metrología*. Multilingüe) 
 *Statistiques /Estadísticas*


http://www.acta.es/glosarios/estadistica-e.pdf (ES-EN-FR) 
http://www.cortland.edu/flteach/stats/glos-sp.html ( def. y trad. ES>>EN-FR) 
http://isi.cbs.nl/glossary/ (International Statistics Institute- multilingue ) 
 
*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​ 
*MÉDECINE et PHARMACIE/MEDICINA y FARMACIA*

http://www.cleiss.fr/docs/glossaires/francais-espagnol.html (*Assurance médicale / Seguro médico*)
http://www.rfcom.ca/glossary/indexfr.shtml (Définitions en FR et en ES, pas de traduction directe)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/instrumental_medico-e.pdf (*Matériel médical/ Instrumental médico* ES-EN-FR)
http://www.fazzini.sk/fazz/1-2007.pdf (*Mobilier d'hôpital / Mobiliario de hospital*)
http://www.termsciences.fr/-/Index/R...e=selectionner (*Médicine et organisation* de la Santé/*Medicina y organización *de la Salud. Moteur de recherche et alphabétique/Motor de búsqueda y alfabética. FR-ES-EN)
http://www.medynet.com/elmedico/dere...a_anexovic.htm (*Nom des spécialités / Nombres de las especialidades*)
*Allergologie/Alergología*


http://www.food-info.net/allergy.htm#fr (Multilingue. Choisir la langue source, puis dans le paragraphe correspondant la langue d'arrivée, version pdf.)*Clonage / Clonación*
http://www.terminalf.net/cfm/fich_ho...Thiercelin.mdb (FR-EN-ES)
 *Dermatologie / Dertamologia* 

http://www.dermis.net/dermisroot/fr/list/a/search.htm (TU-PT-ES-FR-AL-EN)
http://www.stophairlossnow.com/French/fr_glossary.htm (*Calvitie* FR)
http://www.stophairlossnow.com/Spanish/es_Glossary2.htm (*Calvicie* ES)
*Endocrinologie**/Endocrinología* 

http://www.greenfacts.org/fr/glossaire/index.htm (Perturbateurs FR)
http://www.greenfacts.org/es/glosario/abc/index.htm* (*perturbadores ES)
*Ergothérapie / Terapia ocupacional*


http://www.wfot.org/office_files/def...al1(1).pdf  (multilingüe)
*Génétique / Genética*


http://www2.udec.cl/~digentox/index.html (*Génotoxicologie / Genotoxicología* Dic. ES>>FR-EN glos. FR-ESP et EN-ES)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/genetica-e.pdf (ES-EN-FR)
*Handicaps-Kinésithérapie / Minusvalías-Fisioterapia*


http://www.med.univ-rennes1.fr/iidris/ (*Readaptation/readaptación*)
 *Hématologie / Hematología*


http://www.iliesi.cnr.it/bdt_pub/casa.php (*Hémodynamique / Hemodinámica* IT>>CA-FR-ES-PT-RO-Gallego)
*Infirmerie/Enfermería*


http://www.termcat.cat/dicci/infermeria/index.html ( CAT-ES-FR-EN)
*Maladies et Pathologies / Enfermedades y Patologías*


http://www.aimt67.org/glossaire/1simple.html (*Pathologie professionnelle/ Patología profesional* FR>>AL-EN-ES)
*Médecines Alternatives / Medicinas alternativas*


http://www.terminalf.net/cfm/fich_ho...irpharmaco.mdb* (Phytothérapie / Fitoterapia*)
 *Microbiologie-Virologie / Microbiología-Virología*


http://www.tradmed.uji.es/1994_45.pdf (*Epidemiologie / Epidemiología*)
http://traducteurs.canalblog.com/arc...ios/index.html (*Maladies *transmissibles / *Enfermedades* transmisibles)
http://www.termcat.cat/dicci/sida/index.html(*Sida/Sida*. CA-ES-FR-EN)
*Neurologie / Neurología*


http://www.afcavf.fr/p-lexique.html (*Migraines / Migrañas*)
*Nutrición / **Nutrition*

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/nutricion-e.pdf (ES>EN>FR)
http://www.ecc-kiel.de/EVZkiel/food-infos/enummern.html (*Additifs alimentaires / Aditivos alimentarios* multilingue a partir de la nomenclatura)
*Odontologie / Odontología*

http://www.suvison.com/hp_fdi_fp.asp ( EN-FR-ES-AL)
*Otorrino
*

http://www.otorrinoweb.com/index.php...d=11&Itemid=68
*Pharmacie / Farmacia*


 http://www.termcat.cat/dicci/farmacs/index.html (*Médicaments/Fármacos*)
 *Psychiatrie / Psiquatría*


http://www.termcat.cat/dicci/psiquiatria/index.html (CAT-ES-FR-EN-AL)
http://www.psychanalyse.lu/articles/Glossaire.htm (*Psychanalyse* FR, ES, AL, EN, PT, IT)
*Urologie / Urología*


http://www.uroplasty.com/Uroplasty/v...s/pdf/4219.pdf (*Uroplastie, incontinence masculine / Uroplastia, incontimnencia masculina*. Glossaires par langue)
 
*Política
*

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/transl_es/plataforma/pagina/celter/art4constitu00.htm(Tratados / Traités)
* Santé / Salud*


http://www.acta.es/glosarios/salud-e.pdf (*Salud*. ES>EN>FR)
http://www.bdsp.tm.fr/Glossaire/Default.asp (*Santé publique / Salud pública *FR-EN-ES-AL)


*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​ 
*MÉTIERS / OFICIOS*

http://www.namemultimedia.com/dico.php (*multimédia / multimedia*. Multilingüe) 
http://www.eurosilvasur.net/francais/lexique_theme2.php?code=710 (*Forestiers/Montes y caminos*) 
http://ec.europa.eu/translation/lan...cuments/spanish/dgt_spanish_styleguide_es.pdf (*Organigramme/organigama*. Glossaire p. 125-126 FR-ES-EN) 
*MEUBLES / MUEBLES* 

http://www.portal-furniture.com/multilang/langdest.asp?lg=Spanish
http://www.fazzini.sk/fazz/1-2007.pdf (*mobilier d'hôpital/mobiliario de hospital*) 
*MILITAIRE / MILITAR*

http://www.lelay.com/pressp.htm#chapitre12 (*Unité militaire/Unidad militar*. FR-ES) 
http://www.lelay.com/pressp.htm#chapitre19 (*Armes/Armas.* FR-ES)
 

*MUSIQUE / MÚSICA*

http://lilypond.org/doc/v2.10/Docume...-terms-A_002dZ ( ES, FR, IT, AL, NL, DA, EN, FI, SV, NO) 
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/cd-dvd-e.pdf (*CD y DVD* ES-EN-FR)
 
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/digitalizacion_de_musica_y_sonido-e.pdf  (*Numérisation *en *sons et musique*/*Digitalización *en *sonido y música*. ES>FR) 
*Genres*

http://www.andalucia.org/flamenco/gl...e=1&idioma=fre (*Flamenco / Flamenco*. Page en réfection, non disponible pour le moment. Fecha: 10.01.09) 
*Instruments / Instrumentos*

http://www.infovisual.info/04/pano_fr.html (Enciclopedia visual. EN-FR-ES) 
http://www.hpschd.nu/index.html?nav/.../lx/lx-eu.html (*Clavecin / Clavicordio* multilingüe) 
http://jazzcb.free.fr/anatomie_et_glossaire_multilingue.html (*Contrebasse/Contrabajo*. Multilingue) 
http://guitardoctor.com/guitar_parts...ons_French.htm (*Guitare / Guitarra. *multilingüe) 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/xaime/vi...ai/vieldic.htm (*Vielle à roue / Zanfona* FR>>EN-AL-ES-PT-IT) 
http://www.library.yale.edu/catalogi...c/instname.htm (*Instruments et voix / Instrumentos y voces* EN>>FR-AL-ES-IT-RU) (+ *voces*) 



*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​ 
*MÉTAUX et MATÉRIAUX/ METALES y MATERIALES**

1. Métaux et sidérurgie / Metales y siderurgia
*


www.cielffa.org/download/lex/version-en.xls (Excel)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/metalurgia_y_siderurgia-e.pdf (Métallurgie et sidérurgie / Metalurgia y siderurgia)
 
*Fer / Hierro*


http://www.eurofer.org/index.php/eng/Steel-Dictionary
*
Zinc / Zinc*


http://www.jeners.com/de/content/technik/zink-abc.html

*2. Matériaux / Materiales*

* Bois/ Madera
*

 TÉRMINO[DOC](documento Microsoft word)
Este *diccionario de la madera* se basa en el español y traduce las palabras definidas, al francés, inglés y alemán.
http://books.google.fr/books?id=Cku...Dg&sqi=2&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=bois&f=false (Bois-forêts / madera-bosques)
http://www.eurosilvasur.net/francais...e=530&debut=20 (*Produits de transformation / Productos de transformación.* Multilingüe)
http://www.eurosilvasur.net/francais/lexique_theme2.php?code=510 (*Matériel de transformation*,/Material de transformación. Multilingüe)
http://www.eurosilvasur.net/francais...2.php?code=520 (*Opérations de transformation/operaciones de transformación*. Multilingüe)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/resistencia_de_materiales-e.pdf (*Résistance des matériaux / Resistencia de materiales* ES-EN-FR)
http://www.eurosilvasur.net/francais...2.php?code=540(*Types et caractéristiques/ Tipos y caracaterísticas*)
*
Chaux/Cal*


http://www.ecole-avignon.com/techniq...ique-chaux.htm (Multilingüe)
*
Cellulose/Celulosa*


http://www.ipe.es/glosario/lista_glosario.asp (*cellulose, papier, carton / celulosa, papel, cartón*)
*
Céramique/Cerámica* (ver también *Artisanat*: Poterie/Alfarería)


http://pagesperso-orange.fr/smart200...re inter.htm (*Céramique*/ *cerámica*. En plusieurs langues)
http://www.dinoclay.com/mdpw/MDPW_English_French_Spanish.pdf
*
Mortier / Mortero*


http://www.euromortar.com/emodico.pdf (*Mortier / Mortero* EN-FR-AL-ES)
*
Papier / Papel* (ver también cellulose)


http://www.paperplus.org/?ref=00_05&fromLang=es&toLang=fr&myAlpha=a 
*
Pierres/Piedras*


http://www.diamondland.be/es/4-cs/gl...-del-diamante/ (*Diamants / Diamantes* multilingue)
http://www.rocmaquina.es/RocMaquina/...icio&idioma=ES (*Pierres naturelles / Piedras naturales*)
*
Plastiques/Plásticos*


http://www.acta.es/glosarios/plasticos_y_polimeros-e.pdf (*Plastiques *et *polymères* / *Plásticos *y *polímeros*. ES>EN>FR)
http://www.tecnun.es/Asignaturas/est...io/DiccMat.htm (*Science des matériaux / Ciencia de materiales* ES-EN-FR-NL)
http://www.industrie.gouv.fr/fonds_d..._parcours7.htm (*plastique* FR)
http://www.industrie.gouv.fr/fonds_d..._parcours7.htm (*Plásticos* ES)
*
Verre/Vidrio-cristal*


http://www.industrie.gouv.fr/fonds_d...v_parcours.htm (*Verre* FR)
http://www.industrie.gouv.fr/fonds_d...v_parcours.htm (*Vídrio-Cristal* ES)
http://www.idverre.net/eurodico/index.php (*Verre / Cristal*)




*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​ 
*MÉCANIQUE-AUTO-MOTO / MECÁNICA-COCHE-MOTO*

http://www.gil-automotive.com/archives/Diceuropauto.pdf (*Auto et produits auto*)
http://www.lipsie.com/it/glossario_meccanico.htm (*Auto/Coche* AL>>FR-EN-IT-ES)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/mecanica_del_automovil-e.pdf (*Mécanique de l'automobile / Mecánica del automóvil*. ES>EN>FR)
http://www.terminalf.net/cfm/fich_ho...structure3.mdb (Groupe *moto-propulseur*/ Grupo *motopropulsor*)
http://www.measurecontrol.com/diccionario/ (*secteur automobile / sector automóvil*)
http://www.automotiveparts.biz/Table.htm (*mécanique* AL-EN-FR-ES-RU / *mecánica* AL-EN-FR-ES-RU)
http://www.el4x4.com/spa/item/26.html (*mécanique *ES-EN-FR / *mecánica* ES-EN-FR)
http://www.lipsie.com/it/glossario-motoveicoli.htm (*Moto-vélo/Moto-bici*)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/motos-e.pdf (*Moto* ES-EN-FR)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/motores-e.pdf (*moteurs / motores*)

*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​ 

*NATURE-ENVIRONNEMENT / NATURALEZA-MEDIOAMBIENTE*

*Biodiversité / Biodiversidad*

http://biodiversity-chm.eea.europa.eu/nyglossary_coverage/ (EN> multilingue)
*Environnement** / Medioambiente *

http://www.linmiter.net/lexique/gal_marea.html 
http://www.ipcc.ch/pdf/glossary/ipcc-glossary.pdf  (Changement *climatique* / Cambio *climático*)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/medio_a...cnologia-e.htm  (*Tecnología. *ES>FR)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/medio_a...cnologia-f.htm  (*Technologie*. FR>ES)
http://glossary.eea.europa.eu/terminology/concept_html?term=A-weighted decibel  (*Environnement / Medioambiente* EN>multilingue)
http://unterm.un.org/dgaacs/unterm.nsf/Welcome?OpenPage  (*ONU*: *Environnement / Medioambiente*)
*Energías renovables/ Énergies propres*

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/energias_renovables-e.pdf (ES>EN>FR)
*Hidrología /Hydrologie *

http://webworld.unesco.org/water/ihp/db/glossary/glu/aglo.htm (*UNESCO*: multilingue)
http://www.loria.fr/projets/MLIS/DHY...dictframe.html (*Hydrographique */ *Hidrográfico*)
http://www.lenntech.com/espanol/glosario-agua.htm (Dict. *de l'eau* ES-EN-FR-AL-NL / Dicc. del *agua* ES-EN-FR-AL-NL)
http://www.paysmed.net/pdf/glosario_it.pdf (*eau/agua*)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/gestion_del_agua-e.pdf (*Gestion de l'eau / Gestión del agua* ES>EN>FR)
http://terminalf.scicog.fr/cfm/fich.php?NomBase=eau.mdb (*L'eau et ses enjeux / El agua y lo que implica*)
*Météo / Meteo*

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/meteorologia-e.pdf (ES>EN>FR)
http://www.dr-belair.com/dic/Metrology/Translation/Metrology-en-fr-es.htm (EN>>FR-ES)
http://www.eumetcal.org/euromet/french/navig/glossf.htm (EN-AL-FR-ES)
http://www.wmo.int/pages/themes/acronyms/wmo_acronyms_m_en.html  (Sigles / siglas)
*Paysage / Paisaje
*

http://www.catpaisatge.net/esp/glossari.php (*Observatoire du paysage/ Observatorio del paisaje. *Glosario unilingüe, con definición, pero disponible en varios idiomas)
*Pollution / Contaminación*

http://asp.bdsp.ehesp.fr/Glossaire/ (multilingue)
* Séismes / Seismos*


*Divers*

http://www.dianoraydemetrio.com/miWeb/Glosario/Glosario.htm (*Mycologie*. ES-FR-EN-IT / *Micología* ES-R-EN-IT)
http://nsidc.org/fgdc/glossary/ (*Glace et neige / Hielo y nieve* multilingue)
*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​ 
*ONG /ONG*


http://www.fao.org/righttofood/publi10/pdfglossary.pdf (Droit à l'alimentation / Derecho a la alimentación. EN-FR-ES)
 *OPTIQUE / ÓPTICA
*

http://www.upc.edu/slt/dicoptica/perIndex.php?p_lletra=V&p_idioma=2 (Optique et Optométrie / Óptica y Optometría)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/microscopia-e.pdf (*Microscopie/Microscopia* ES-EN-FR)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/optica_e_iluminacion-e.pdf (*Optique et éclairage / Óptica e iluminación* ES-EN-FR)
*
ORIENTATION SCOLAIRE ET PROFESSIONNELLE / ORIENTACIÓN ESCOLAR Y PROFESIONAL*

http://glossary.ambernet.lt/ (Conseil et *Orientation professionnelle* / Consejo y *Orientación profesional* multilingue)
*PHILATÉLIE et NUMISMATIQUE / FILATELIA y NUMISMÁTICA

**Philatélie / Filatelia*


http://www.selloland.com  (Voir en bas de page /Ver abajo de la página : Diccionario) 

http://www.stamprussia.com/serv_voc.htm
*
PHYSIQUE-CHIMIE/ FÍSICA-QUÍMICA*


http://www.acta.es/glosarios/propiedades_fisicas_y_quimicas-e.pdf (*Propriétés physiques* et *chimiques/**Propiedades físicas* y *químicas*. ES>EN>FR)
http://books.google.com/books?id=9_7...um=9&ct=result (Glosario FR/ES de *física y química*)
 *Chimie / Química
*

http://www.quimica.urv.es/~w3siiq/DA...rminologia.htm (*Éléments chimiques / Elementos químicos* CA-EN-ES-FR-IT-AL)
http://www.semide.net/portal_thesaur...?theme_id=0013 (*Chimie tests et analyses / Química pruebas y análisis *EN>Multilingue)
http://www.boe.es/g/es/bases_datos/d...&id=1973/80091 (Liste concernant la classification des *substances dangereuses - solvants* en ANNEXE /Lista relativa a la clasificación de las *sustancias peligrosas - disolventes* en ANEXO)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/instrumental_quimico-e.pdf (*Matériel de labo/instrumental químico* ES-EN-FR)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/optica_e_iluminacion-e.pdf (*Optique et éclairage / Óptica e iluminación* ES-EN-FR)
*Physique / Física*


http://www.acta.es/glosarios/fisica_de_la_materia_condensada-e.pdf (*Physique de la matière condensée/Física de la materia condensada*. ES>EN>FR)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/magnitudes_y_unidades-e.pdf (*Magnitudes et unités/Magnitudes *y *unidades*. ES>FR)
http://www.dyerlabs.com/glossary/opt...icroscopy.html (*Microscopie optique / Microscopia óptica* ALL>> FR-ES-EN)
http://www.selper.org/2007/diccionario08/COMIENZO X.htm (1. Termes de *Télédection /sensores remotos*, 2. Termes de *radar */ Términos de *rádar* ES-EN-PT-FR)

*POSTE / CORREOS*


http://ukmcvm01.multicorpora.net/TermbaseUPU_fr/Main2.aspx?changeTermbase=0 (Banque de données multilingue)

*PSYCHOLOGIE- PSYCHANALYSE / SICOLOGÍA-SICOANÁLISIS*

http://www.psychanalyse.lu/articles/Glossaire.htm#p (*Psychanalyse* / *Sicoanálisis. Freud*)
http://epf-eu.org/Public/GlossaryLis...r=a&source=fre (*Psychanalyse / Sicoanálisis* multilingüe)
http://www.freud-lacan.com/lee/glosario.php (*Freud-Lacan*. FR>ES)

*PRONONCIATION / PRONUNCIACIÓN* 

*PROVERBES / PROVERBIOS*

http://perso.orange.fr/proverbes/espagnol.htm
http://cvc.cervantes.es/lengua/refranero/Default.aspx (multilingüe. La lengua de partida es el castellano. Cuenta con un motor de búsqueda también)
*PUBLICITÉ/ PUBLICIDAD*

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/publicidad-e.pdf (ES>EN>FR)
*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​ 

*RELIGIONS*


*Islam*

http://www.bahagia.btinternet.co.uk/fr/glossaire.htm (Termes de l'*Islam* / Términos del *Islam* FR-EN-ES-AL)
http://www.arabicdictionaries.com/quran1.asp (Phrases ou mots du Coran / Frases o palabras del Corán AR-FR-ES-EN
*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​ 

*SÉCURITÉ / SEGURIDAD*

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/switches/lan/lre/cpe/hardware/installation/guide/CPEWARN.html (*Phrases d'avertissement dangers / Frases de advertencia sobre peligros*) 
*SÉCURITÉ SOCIALE /SEGURIDAD SOCIAL*

http://www.seg-social.es/Internet_7/Glosario/index.htm?ssUserText=J#12067_7 (du Ministère de la S.S. espagnol version en français et en espagnol. Il faut choisir la langue d'arrivée)
http://www.cleiss.fr/docs/glossaires/francais-espagnol.html 
http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...8NidCE&sig=AHIEtbSTKBGXOiyuiV5tFeKB8Zh-1AOH2g  (Thesaurus de la Sécuríté sociale / Thesaurus de la Seguridad social.  FR-ES-EN-AL. Algunas traducciones no cuadran mucho con el español de  España) 
http://www.kent.ac.uk/eiss/documents/Spanish.pdf 
 
http://www.senat.fr/rap/r06-305/r06-305_mono.html#toc4 (Rapport du Sénat français sur le *système de Protection Sociale argentin. En français/*Informe del Senado francés sobre el* sistema de Protección social argentino. No se trata de un glosario*, pero está escrito en francés y los términos específicos argentinos tienen una traducción oficial y fiable.)
 
*
SIGLES /SIGLAS*

http://www.itu.int/aboutitu/acronyms-es.html (Télécommunications /Telecomunicaciones. UIT. anglais-español-français) 
http://www.sigles.net/ 
http://www.fao.org/docrep/W5557E/W5557E02.htm (*FAO* EN-FR-ES) 
http://www.wmo.int/pages/themes/acronyms/wmo_acronyms_m_en.html  (*Météo*) 
http://ersal.free.fr/america/pages/sigles.htm (Siglas que se usan en las *Universidades francesas* con su equivalencia en español) 
*SOCIOLOGIE / SOCIOLOGÍA*

http://www.cicred.org/Eng/Publications/Books/ThesaurusF/thesaurusF.htm (*Populations / Poblaciones*) 
http://www.diba.es/ri/descarrega/preparacion_gestion_cast.pdf (*projets coopération / proyectos cooperación*) 
http://www.famiglia.regione.lombardia.it/Glossario/Indicecomparativo.htm (*ONGs*) 
http://www.scn.org/mpfc/key/key-as.htm (*Renforcement communautaire / Potenciación comunitaria* Multilingue) 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/orta/dicoespagnol/vocabulaire_espagnol_syndical.htm#Elections (*Syndicalisme et politique / Sindicalismo y política*) 
*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​
*SPORTS / DEPORTES *
http://www.vocabulario.com.mx/vocabulario_frances_deportes.html

*Athlétisme / Atletismo*
http://www.termcat.cat/ca/Diccionaris_En_Linia/19/Fitxes/castellà

* Aventure / Aventura*


http://www.termcat.cat/ca/Diccionaris_En_Linia/26/Fitxes/castell%C3%A0 (*Sports d'aventure / Deportes de aventura* CA-FR-ES-EN)
*Ballon / Pelota*


http://www.termcat.cat/ca/Diccionaris_En_Linia/3/Fitxes/castellà (*Football / Fútbol* CA-FR-ES-EN)
http://niecelnetrafienie.pl/index.php/dictionary/ (*Football / Fútbol* PL-EN-AL-ES-FR)
http://www.brombeer.net/rugby/glossa...ary_frame.html (*Rugby*. multilingue)
http://www.diplomatie.gouv.fr/fr/IMG/pdf/le_lexique_du_rugby.pdf  (*Rugby*. Entrées en anglais. PDF)
http://arch.cahiers-du-rugby.info/site800/rubrique.php?idrubrique=67 (*Rugby*)
http://www.termcat.cat/ca/Diccionaris_En_Linia/24/Fitxes/castellà (Rugby. CAT-ES-FR-EN-AL)
http://www.diplomatie.gouv.fr/fr/IMG/pdf/KITdeSurvie-32p_tv5-2.pdf (kit de survie rugby-foot / kit de spervivencia rugby-fútbol)
*Combat / Combate*


http://www.termcat.cat/ca/Diccionaris_En_Linia/26/Fitxes/castellà (*Escrime / Esgrima*)
*Cyclisme/ Ciclismo*


http://www.translationbureau.gc.ca/publications/documents/cycli.pdf ( E-FR-ESP /EN-FR-ESP)
http://www.on-avance.fr/datas/public/files/Docs news/Lexique vélo CEE.pdf (Le vélo/ la bicicleta. Préparé par la U.E)
http://www.btb.gc.ca/btb.php?lang=eng&cont=339  (*Cyclisme*. En-FR-ES)
http://www.termcat.cat/ca/Diccionaris_En_Linia/7/Fitxes/castellà (*Motocyclisme / Motociclismo* CA-FR-ES-EN)
http://www.ucm.es/BUCM/tesis/fll/ucm-t26301.pdf (Tesis doctoral en ES, explicación de expresiones FR, glosario al final)
*Eau / Agua*


http://www.chez.com/iozzo/dico.htm (*Plongée sous-marine* / *buceo*)
http://www.foreignword.com/glossary/plongeon/spn/default.htm (*Plongée sportive* / *buceo deportivo* FR, AL, EN, ES, IT, NL)
http://www.termcat.cat/ca/Diccionaris_En_Linia/10/Fitxes/castellà (*Sports nautiques / Deportes naúticos *CA-FR-ES-EN)
http://www.corsairmarine.com/upload/diccionario.pdf (*Voile / Vela* ES>>EN-FR)
*Escrime / Esgrima*

http://www.termcat.cat/ca/Diccionaris_En_Linia/26/Fitxes/castellà/J/ (CAT-ES-FR-EN)
*Glace / Hielo*


http://www.termcat.cat/ca/Diccionaris_En_Linia/8/Fitxes/castellà (*Patinage artistique/Patinaje artístico*.
*Gymnastique / Gimnasia*


(*Artistique / Artística* FR-EN-ES)
*Neige et montagne / Nieve y montaña*

http://www.termcat.cat/ca/Diccionaris_En_Linia/29/Fitxes/castellà (*Sports d'hiver / Deportes de invierno* CA-ES-FR-EN)
http://www.termcat.cat/ca/Diccionaris_En_Linia/14/Fitxes/castellà (*Snowboard *CA-FR-ES-EN)
http://www.terminalf.net/cfm/fich_home.php?numtable=43&NomBase=escalade.mdb (*Escalade / Escalada* FR-EN-ES)
*Olympiades/Olimpiadas*


http://www.termcat.cat/ca/Diccionaris_En_Linia/30/Fitxes/castellà (CAT-ES-FR-EN-AL)
*Tauromachie / Tauromaquia*

http://www.corrida.tv/data/Boutique/articles/1/dico.htm (*Tauromachie / Tauromaquia*. ES>>FR)
http://www.terminalf.net/cfm/fich_home.php?numtable=37&NomBase=KarineGalabert Lunivers de la tauromachie 2001.mdb (*Tauromachie / Tauromaquia* FR-ES)
*Divers / Diversos*

http://alcor.concordia.ca/~vjorge/paginas/xadrez/de-a-a-g.html (Glossaire des *échecs* / Glosario de *ajedrez* PT>>FR-EN-AL-ES)
http://www.intix.org/myfiles/origina...dictionary.pdf (*Billets d'entrée / Billetes de entrada* EN>> multilingue pdf.)
*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​ 
*TECHNIQUE-TECHNOLOGIE / TÉCNICA-TECNOLOGÍA* 


http://www.iesneiravilas.org/servizos/arquivo_biblioteca/documentacion/glosario.htm (technologie / Tecnología PT>>multilingue et illustrations)
http://www.itiomar.it/studenti/glossario/a.htm (IT > Multilingue)
http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/troyma/base%20datos/diccionario_tecnico.html
http://www.termsciences.fr/-/Index/Rechercher/Rapide/(Terminologie scientifique / Terminología científica. ES-FR-EN)
 *Audiovisuel / Audiovisual*

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/tecnicas_audiovisuales-e.pdf (*Tecniques audiovisuelles / **Técnicas audiovisuales*. ES>EN>FR)
*Automatisation et contrôle / Automatización y control*


http://www.acta.es/glosarios/automatizacion_y_control-e.pdf (ES-EN-FR)
*Chauffage, ventilation, air conditionné / Calefacción, ventilación, aire acondicionado*


 http://www.acta.es/glosarios/calefaccion-ventilacion_y_aire_acondicionado-e.pdf (ES-EN-FR)
 *Électricité / Electricidad*

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/instalaciones_electricas-e.pdf (*Installations électriques/Instalaciones eléctricas* ES>EN>FR)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/cables-e.pdf (*Cables* ES-EN-FR)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/pilas_y_baterias-e.pdf (*Piles et batteries / Pilas y baterías* ES-EN-FR)
*Électronique / Electrónica*

http://dom2.iec.ch/iev?OpenForm (Dictionnaire *éléctrotechnique */ diccionario *electrotécnico*)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/dispositivos_electronicos-e.pdf (*Dispositifs électroniques / Dispositivos electrónicos* ES-EN-FR)
http://std.iec.ch/iec60050 (*Electrónica* FR-EN-AL-ES)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/microelectronica-e.pdf (*Micro-électronique / Microelectrónica* ES>EN>FR)
*Filtration / Filtración*

http://www.sefar.com/htm/595/es/Glossary-Dictionary.htm (Techniques de *Filtration* / Técnicas de *Filtración* ES-FR-AL-EN)
*Métaux / Metales*

http://www.trafilatura.com/glossario/gtm.htm (Glossaire *technique tous métaux*EN-FR-ES-IT-AL / Glosario *técnico de* *métaux* EN-FR-ES-IT-AL)
*Microscopie / Microscopia*

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/microscopia-e.pdf (*Microscopie*. ES-FR-EN)
*Robotique / Robótica*

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/robotica_y_sistemas_expertos-e.pdf (*Robotique et systèmes experts / Robótica* y *sistemas expertos*. ES>EN>FR)
*Satellites / Satelites*

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/satelites_de_comunicaciones-e.pdf (*Satélites de communication / Satélites de comunicación*. ES>EN>FR)
*Techniques tous domaines / Técnicos campos variados*

IATE (Multilingue UE / Multilingüe UE)
http://www.cilf.org/bt.fr.html ( multilingue avec définition en français/ multilingüe con definición en francés . - *Sciences sociales, Industrie, Astronomie, Histoire-Géo. Agraire, Génétique, Géomorphologie, Aménagement de l'espace, Environnement, Hydrologie, Photographie, Spatiologie, Composants, Routes, Droit, Tabac, Forestier, Administration, Commercial, Agrométéorologie, Océan, Agriculture*)
http://www1.euskadi.net/euskalterm/indice_f.htm
http://europa.eu/eurovoc/sg/sga_doc/eurovoc_dif!SERVEUR/menu!prod!MENU?langue=FR 


*TÉLÉCOMMUNICATION / TELECOMUNICACIÓN*



http://www.acta.es/glosarios/telecomunicaciones-e.pdf (ES-EN-FR)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/comunicacion_inalambrica-e.pdf (*Communication sans fil / Comunicación inalámbrica *ES-EN-FR)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/fibra_optica-e.pdf (*Fibre optique / Fibra óptica* ES-EN-FR)
http://www.selper.org/2007/diccionar...MIENZO%20X.htm (1. Termes de *Télédection /sensores remotos*, 2. Termes de *radar */ Términos de *rádar* ES-EN-PT-FR)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/telefonia_movil-e.pdf (*Téléphones portables / Telefonía móvil* ES>EN>FR)

*TÉLÉVISION et RADIO/ TELEVISIÓN y RADIO*

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/television_y_radio-e.pdf  (ES>EN>FR)
*TEMPS / TIEMPO*

Lien retiré, ne marche plus
*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​

*TEXTILE et **VÊTEMENTS**/ TEXTIL y** VESTIMENTAS*

http://www.textiledictionary.com/ (avec moteur de recherche / con motor de búsqueda)
http://www.texsite.info/
http://www.allfiberarts.com/library/glossary/bldictionary.htm
http://www.infovisual.info/06/pano_fr.html (*Enciclopedia visual*. FR-ES-EN)
http://www.camaralicante.com/cexteri...ionarioCalzado (*Chaussure*/ *calzado*. PDF)
http://www.ctc.fr/documentation/lexique_chaussure.php3 (*Chaussure / calzado*)
http://www.texita.com/pub/files/Terminology2001_d.pdf (Machines textiles / Máquinas textiles (Al-EN-FR-IT-PT- ES)
http://www.ctc.fr/documentation/lexique_tannerie.php3 (*Tannerie / Tanería*)
http://www.le-sentier.com/dico/index_es.php (textile et *vêtements* / Textil y *vestimenta*)
http://www.eurosilvasur.net/francais/lexique_theme2.php?code=730(*Vêtements de travail/Ropa de trabajo. *Dans les forêts, en  los bosques)
http://www.aularagon.org/files/espa/espad/Frances/cmn/m2/boton_vocabulaire2_mod2.html (*Vêtements, chaussures, accessoires, tissus / Vestimenta, calzado, accesorios, tejidos*)

Coûture / Costura

*Tricot / Punto*


http://societysocks.com/translations/translation.htm#german(multilingüe)
http://larondedesaiguilles.site.voila.fr/Trad_termes_tricot.pdf(multilingüe)


*THÉÂTRE / TEATRO*



http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/averroes/html/adjuntos/2008/02/07/0006/adjuntos/danza_art_dram.pdf  (A PARTIR DE LA PÁG.52.  ES>FR al final de la définición en español)
http://www.recercat.net/bitstream/2072/4354/1/Treball+de+recerca.pdf (*Machinerie/Maquinaria*)

*TOPOGRAPHIE/ TOPOGRAFÍA*


http://www.acta.es/glosarios/topografia-e.pdf (ES>EN>FR)
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/dglf/ressources/pays/pays.htm  (Toponymie de tous les pays du monde/ Toponimia de los países del mundo  entero)

*TOURISME / TURISMO*


http://www.blogg.org/blog-13622-glossaire-893.html
http://www.pau.cci.fr/documents/tourisme/lexique-espagnol.pdf

*TRANSPORTS / TRANSPORTES*


http://www.infovisual.info/05/pano_fr.html(*Enciclopedia visual*. FR-ES-EN)
 http://www.udi.hec.ulg.ac.be/cours/espanolnegocios/lic2/chapitre18/glos18.pdf(*Contrats de transport/Contratos de transporte*)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/transportes-f.pdf
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/transportes-e.pdf
http://www.olf.gouv.qc.ca/ressources/bibliotheque/dictionnaires/voc_sti_20090603.pdf  (*Systèmes de transport intelligents/Sistemas inteligentes de  transporte*. FR-ES-EN)
http://www.termcat.cat/dicci/transport/index.html(*Transport touristique / Transporte turístico*.  Multilingüe)

*Avions / Aviones*


http://www.acta.es/glosarios/aeropuertos-e.pdf (*Aéroports* / *Aeropuertos*. ES>EN>FR)

*Bateaux / Barcos* *
*

*Trains / Trenes*



http://books.google.co.cr/books?id=et6IRQ60RO0C&printsec=frontcover&dq=Diccionario+del+tren

*Transport routier / Transporte por carretera*



http://www.acta.es/glosarios/seguridad_vial-e.pdf  (*Circulation et sécurité routière/ Circulación y seguridad vial*  ES-EN-FR)
http://termino.piarc.org/themes.php?node=&dict=1&lng=fr&lng2=&lng3=(Technique routier / Técnico de la carretera, multilingüe)



*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​ 

*TRAVAIL / TRABAJO*

http://www.cierval.es/pdf_publicacio...%20FRANCES.pdf (*Auto-emploi/Autoempleo*)
http://www.ilo.org/public/french/bur...co88/major.htm (Classification International *types de profession*. FR)
http://www.ilo.org/public/spanish/bu...co88/major.htm (Clasificación uniforme *tipos de ocupaciones*. ES)
http://www.it-sudparis.eu/lsh/espagnol/cv_vocab.php (*C.V.* + equivalences systèmes éducatifs /* C.V.* + equivalencias sistemas académicos)
http://www.ilo.org/public/libdoc/ILO...saurus_ENG.pdf (Glossaire de l'*OIT *multilinge/ Glosario de la *OIT* multilingüe)
http://www.ilo.org/public/libdoc/ILO-Taxonomy/ILO_taxonomy_alphabetical.pdf 
http://www.eurosilvasur.net/francais/lexique_theme2.php?code=720 (*Conditions de travail/ Condiciones de trabajo*)
http://www.ci-l.com/index.php?id=209 (*Ressources humaines/Recursos humanos* A>R Multilingue)
http://www.ci-l.com/index.php?id=210 (*Ressources humaines/Recursos humanos* S>Z Multilingue)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/relaciones_laborales-e.pdf (*Relations au travail* / *Relaciones laborales*. ES>EN>FR)
http://www.termcat.cat/dicci/negociacio/index.html (*Négociations collectives / Negociaciones colectivas *FR-ES-CA-EN)
http://www.ilo.org/public/english/pr.../glossaire.pdf (*Sécurité au travail / Seguridad laboral* Multilingüe)
http://www.it-sudparis.eu/lsh/espagnol/bus_vocab.php (*Travail, entreprises/Empleo, empresas*)
*URBANISME / URBANISMO (voir aussi Architecture-Construction)
*

http://www.termisti.refer.org/data/remembre/index.htm (Glossaire* urbanisme* / Glosario de *urbanismo*)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/urbanismo-e.pdf (ES-EN-FR)

http://www.muleta.org/muleta2/accueil.do (moteur de recherche et par indices, multilingue. Page officielle du Ministère de L'écologie, du développement et de l'aménagement durable)
http://www.archi.fr/SIRCHAL/glossair/glosdeff.htm#lex (architecture et urbanisme / Arquitectura y urbanismo FR-ES-EN-PT)


*Habitat / Habitat*

http://www.muleta.org/muleta2/initRecherche.do (*Urbanisme et Habitat / Urbanismo y habitat* FR-EN-AL-IT-ES-HO-RO-RU)
*Remembrement / Reorganización territorial*

http://www.termisti.refer.org/data/remembre/index.htm (*Remembrement / Reorganización territorial*)
*Structures urbaines / Estrúcturas urbanas*


*Voies et routes / Vías y carreteras*

http://www.dnit.gov.br/menu/servicos...R-700-GTTR.pdf (*Voies et routes / Vías y carreteras* PT>> ES-FR-IT)
http://www.proviasnac.gob.pe/Archivos/file/Documentos_de_Interes/2011/Diccionario TECNICO VIAL.pdf (*Technique routier/Técnico vial* ES-FR-EN)


*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------



## Gévy

*FRANÇAIS ESPAGNOL SPÉCIALISÉS / FRANCÉS ESPAÑOL ESPECIALIZADOS*​ 

*WEB et INFORMATIQUE /WEB et INFORMÁTICA* 

*1. Informatique / Informática*


http://lve.scola.ac-paris.fr/espagnol/GLo.htm (FR-ES)
http://java.sun.com/products/jlf/ed2...ppendix.C.html (*Application Java. multilingue*)
http://infolang.u-paris10.fr/termina...carte_mere.mdb (*carte-mère/placa base*)
*Commerce électronique/ Comercio electrónico* 

http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressource...mel_200506.pdf (Multilingue. PDF)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/comercio_electronico-e.pdf (ES>FR)
http://es.kioskea.net/entreprise/e-business.php3(*E-business: Comment ça fonctionne / Cómo funciona*. Version bilingue)
*Communication Sans fil /Comunicación inalámbrica
*

 http://www.acta.es/glosarios/comunicacion_inalambrica-e.pdf (ES-EN-FR)
 *Cryptographie / Criptografía* 

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/entornos_graficos_y_operativos-e.pdf (*Criptographie et sécurité sur Internet /Criptografía y seguridad en internet* ES>EN>FR)
[*]http://www.industrie.gouv.fr/fonds_d...e_p3_gloss.htm (Tarjetas con chip ES)
[*]http://www.industrie.gouv.fr/fonds_d...f_p3_gloss.htm (Cartes à puce FR)
*Graphisme / Grafismo* 

http://www.glosariografico.com/letra_a (*Graphisme /Grafismo* ES>FR-EN-AL-IT-PT)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/entornos_graficos_y_operativos-e.pdf  (Environnement graphique et opératif / *Entornos gráficos y operativos*. ES>EN>FR)
http://infolang.u-paris10.fr/termina...formatique.mdb (*couleur / color*)
*Infographie / Infografía* 

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/infografia_y_animacion_por_ordenador-e.pdf (*Infographie *et *animation par ordinateur*. ES>EN>FR)
*Intelligence artificielle / Inteligencia artificial* 

 http://www.acta.es/glosarios/inteligencia_artificial-e.pdf (*Intelligence artificielle /Inteligencia artificial*. ES>EN>FR)
*Internet et la Web / Internet y la Web* 

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/internet_y_la_web-e.pdf (*Internet y Web* ES>FR)
http://www.apc.org/es/glossary/6/lettera (*Internet y TIC*)

*Logiciels et Hardware /Software y Hardware* 

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/hardware-e.pdf  (*Hardware* ES>EN>FR)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/software-e.pdf (*Logiciels *et ingéniérie des systèmes / *Software *e ingeniería de sistemas. ES>FR)
*Multimédia / Multimedia*

http://www.namemultimedia.com/dico.php (*Métiers / Profesiones *multilingue)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/multimedia-e.pdf (ES>EN>FR)
*Divers / Diversos*

http://www.acta.es/glosarios/realidad_virtual-e.pdf (*Réalité virtuelle / Realidad virtual* ES-EN-FR)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/sistemas_de_informacion_geografica-e.pdf (Système d'information géographique / Sistema de información geográfica ES-EN-FR)
http://www.acta.es/glosarios/teleformacion-e.pdf (Téléformation / teleformación ES-EN-FR)
 
*RETOUR À LA LISTE*​


----------

